# C2's new 2.5l turbo kit!



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

So i was on facebook on my break at work and saw that C2 posted a flyer for SOWO prices and it said to come look at the new 2.5l turbo kit. I commented on the post and this is what they had to say.

"Listening to the 2.5 community, we determined the need for an Entry Level Turbo Kit for the 2.5. Going back to the drawing board, and streamlining some of our manufacturing, we are now able to offer an entry level 2.5 Turbo kit starting at ...$2999. Don't let the economically priced kit fool you. We still use Precision Turbos, Precision external WG, Bosch injectors, and C2Motorsports Software. Coupled to the new C2 CAST Turbo manifold, 2.5" DP, SS braided oil feed/drain lines, as well as quality silicone and complete hardware installation kit."

$2999 for their new kit and it comes with their new cast manifold i don't know about you guys, but a few paychecks from now i'll be rocking that kit

*Also, they said that they now offer a FMIC for the rabbit/jetta


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yup, cool huh?:wave::heart:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it does looks nice!

and thats an easy price. me likes.

lol, now we just have to see what can it do. and then 09 availability


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

pre-09 software as of now.
it'll work great.
software, and hardware was not sacerificed because of price. still great software/fueling and still using high quaility precision turbo parts. 
just a great new design.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

What's the power output? There may be a very angry stage one guy in the near future...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

The R&D car has the new EL kit installed, and we are all looking forward to the numbers. software, turbo parts, fueling...was not changed.
only design for piping and a fmic option. cleaner, better design for fitment and manufactering.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I feel duped. 

I didn't even get an Intercooler and paid 1k more.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I feel duped.
> 
> I didn't even get an Intercooler and paid 1k more.


suks.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

fmic cost more i'm guessing.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbup:C2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

aquino said:


> Don't be angry bud, that's the cost of doing things first/ early. We knew prices would be dropping once the 2.5L platform aged. You still had/ have an awesome setup.
> 
> :thumbup:


he did it less than 6 mnths ago


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> he did it less than 6 mnths ago


Thank you. 


Oh, if my transmission really is dead, I'm hanging up the towel. I may actually need that stock manifold/dp of yours.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

again? well... what can i say? i do understand... GF+kid+ a car that has been a lot of trouble lately... 

just let me know.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm.... Get this and the UM intake mani for as much as the new stage 2 old stage 1! Those and my awic, id be set for cheap!lol Id like to see some pics of the hardware and kit installed on something as they wouldve had to test it at some point :sly:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Oh, if my transmission really is dead, I'm hanging up the towel. I may actually need that stock manifold/dp of yours.


what problems have you been experiencing lately? and transmission problems due to your stage 1?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow that's good news and I cant wait to see install pics of this setup! If I didnt just purchase a house then I would be all over this now it will just take a little bit more time to save up.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbup:C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Entry Level 2.5 Turbo Kit.
Est. MSRP: $2999

The EL kit is our newest product available for the 2.5 I5 equipped cars. It is a non-intercooled kit for the entry-level enthusiast who is looking for a little more out of there '05.5 - '08 2.5L I5.

C2 Cast Turbo Manifold
T3 Journal Turbo: Precision
Wastegate: Precision
C2 2.5" Aluminized DP
Intake Piping: Powder Coated 
C2 Turbo Software
Larger Injetors: Bosch
Supplied fitting for Oil Pan
Silicone Couplers
Air Filter
Hose Clamps
Oil Feed/Return lines
Fittings

****ALL products found in the EL Turbo Series Kit will also be available for purchase as standalone products for the DIY guys*

The EL Series will also have the options of adding: (additional pricing will apply)

FMIC with piping kit
Replacement Oil pan w/fitting
Upgraded Turbo options
Forge DV
SS Downpipe
3" Downpipe
SS T-Bolts
SAI Relocation Kit

**NEW* C2 5cyl Products: Arriving for WATERFEST 2011*

C2 5cyl QuickFlow SRI
C2 5cyl 2.5" NA Exhaust
C2 5cyl 3" FI Exhaust


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> Entry Level 2.5 Turbo Kit.
> Est. MSRP: $2999
> 
> The EL kit is our newest product available for the 2.5 I5 equipped cars. It is a non-intercooled kit for the entry-level enthusiast who is looking for a little more out of there '05.5 - '08 2.5L I5.
> ...


What trim pt is being used? Are the feed lines stainless or hose? And is the aluminized dp welded? Also where would one go to look at the pricing of said kit, with the underlined options?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sclick55 (Sep 13, 2007)

And the saving begins...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

question of the year:

whats the expected power output?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> **NEW* C2 5cyl Products*: Arriving for WATERFEST 2011
> 
> *C2 5cyl QuickFlow SRI*
> C2 5cyl 2.5" NA Exhaust
> C2 5cyl 3" FI Exhaust


You've just maybe gained one buyer on one of these :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Woah. How did I miss reading the SRI post in there? In for more info on that one!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I don't feel _as_ bad about paying more after seeing the setup details. Quality parts for sure, but Mine required less work, and has some beefier parts (Turbo/oilpan/WG/SS downpipe/etc). 

My Differential is shredded. I'm positive it had nothing to do with the C2 kit (whined a LOT before I ever had the turbo on the car, even with good fluid. I think the added power killed it off though). New transmission is being delivered to me at sowo, and I'm just riding shotgun in a buddies car. 

I'm all in the air still on plans, but meh. I'll deal with it as it comes.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i really need more $$$ :banghead:


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> Entry Level 2.5 Turbo Kit.
> Est. MSRP: $2999
> 
> The EL kit is our newest product available for the 2.5 I5 equipped cars. It is a non-intercooled kit for the entry-level enthusiast who is looking for a little more out of there '05.5 - '08 2.5L I5.
> ...


whats gonna be the price for the SRI?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

bunnyfufu said:


> whats gonna be the price for the SRI?


Est. MSRP: $999


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Approximately when will we be able to see this new SRI? Everybody loves pics!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

lessthanalex said:


> Approximately when will we be able to see this new SRI? Everybody loves pics!



**NEW* C2 5cyl Products: Arriving for WATERFEST 2011*

C2 5cyl QuickFlow SRI
C2 5cyl 2.5" NA Exhaust
C2 5cyl 3" FI Exhaust


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

You guys rock! Will be patiently waiting for more info to be available while I try and save.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Definitely gonna sub in on this. Been looking at the C2 option for 2 years now.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

C2Motorsports said:


> Est. MSRP: $999


i will be your first; for sure!!! i am not going to pay... well let's leave it at that:laugh:
BTW, I am in SOCAL, so I don't know who is your retailer down here. Better yet, I'll purchase it straight from you guys:thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Is the SRI going to be cast? is the TB position going to be the same as stock so we can use our CAIs with it or is the SRI going to come with something? Also, programming included or extra?

Gahhh, can't wait. Going to be saving my monies!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

LampyB said:


> i really need more $$$ :banghead:


be a nurse, like me


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Awesome news. 
I would love to have one of these kits. 
Wife would squash it though. 


[delivered by an iPhone]


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

C2's pretty much got the 2.5l game on lock. I'm proud to be a part of what they do for us!


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

How about some MK6 love from you guys at C2?? :wave:


----------



## dmb6202 (Oct 25, 2010)

DirtyCandy said:


> How about some MK6 love from you guys at C2?? :wave:


this


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

expected power output??

which turbo is being used?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

DirtyCandy said:


> How about some MK6 love from you guys at C2?? :wave:


hopefully the 09 software is similar as what ya'll need. from what i understand, the 09's have the 2010 motor... basically. however, i wouldn't be shocked if there's a huge difference due to the plethora of management systems on these MKV's.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Gaylord Focker? I knew it was you lol...

I can't say much myself, I'm a hairdresser.


eatrach said:


> be a nurse, like me


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hahahaha whats wrong with you guys? Nah j/k Im sure you make some good money doin it, just not my cup of tea. Then again, I could have a better job myself but Im working on that part. Buying a house doesnt help at all ha.


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like a quality offering from C2 :thumbup::thumbup:
I'm not an FI guy, otherwise I would seriously consider this kit. Very interested in the SRI opcorn:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Info on 3" exhaust please


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

@ C2;

Any updates on the 2.5L I5 stage three kit?
I know it exists, just slightly bummed that the website has not been updated lately. 

- Pete


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Atömic said:


> @ C2;
> 
> Any updates on the 2.5L I5 stage three kit?
> I know it exists, just slightly bummed that the website has not been updated lately.
> ...


Lately? LOL try 3 years haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> C2's pretty much got the 2.5l game on lock. I'm proud to be a part of what they do for us!


such a great thing to hear! :beer::beer:



thygreyt said:


> expected power output??
> 
> which turbo is being used?


it all depends on mods, etc...



Atömic said:


> @ C2;
> 
> Any updates on the 2.5L I5 stage three kit?
> I know it exists, just slightly bummed that the website has not been updated lately.
> ...


sending you a PM now!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> it all depends on mods, etc...



would it be the same output as the regular stage 1 kit?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> would it be the same output as the regular stage 1 kit?


Id have to say yes... With a few simple add-ons and fueling, more power. I dont know the other turbo options but the base turbo will hold enough boost and make enough power for most before needing changed :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> would it be the same output as the regular stage 1 kit?


it all depends on the turbo being used... which they didnt say which...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Atömic said:


> @ C2;
> 
> Any updates on the 2.5L I5 stage three kit?
> I know it exists, just slightly bummed that the website has not been updated lately.
> ...


Pete,

It is actually up on our Website.
We had our Stage 3 Widebody Rabbit on the dyno a couple of weeks ago and it was making NORTH of 300hp



digitalpirat said:


> Looks like a quality offering from C2 :thumbup::thumbup:
> I'm not an FI guy, otherwise I would seriously consider this kit. Very interested in the SRI opcorn:


We recently made ~204whp with C2 NA software/SRI (non C2 design)/header/CAI/exhaust.....we are very excited to see how our newly designed C2 QuickFlow SRI coupled to C2 SRI-specific software. Our anticipation is that the C2 NA Combo will really awaken the car.



TrillyPop said:


> Info on 3" exhaust please


We have both a 2.5" Exhaust as well as Full 3" Exhaust available



pennsydubbin said:


> would it be the same output as the regular stage 1 kit?


C2Motorsports EL Series Turbo Kit
Stage 1 
Est ~225

Stage 1 with: FMIC/3" DP/3" Exhaust
Est ~250



thygreyt said:


> it all depends on the turbo being used... which they didnt say which...


EL Series Stage 1:

Precision Turbo Model: 5431
This Entry Level unit features the following:
• 48mm inducer compressor wheel
• "B" compressor cover 2.8" inlet/2.0" outlet
• T31, 76 trim turbine wheel
• Turbine housing options:
- T3 .48 or .63 A/R with 4 bolt discharge
• 360° journal bearing system

We will also be offering the customer many upgrade options, in the form of a pull down menu to customize YOUR particular project build:
Upgraded Exhaust Housings
Upgraded AR


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for answering.



it all sounds good! now we need someone to install and then post the results.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome job C2 guys! So do you guys feel that your new QuickFlow SRI will be superior to the one you just dyno'd with? Any chance of being able to post the dyno run?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> thanks for answering.
> 
> 
> 
> it all sounds good! now we need someone to install and then post the results.


Absolutely.....in fact our The EL Series Development Rabbit is getting cleaned up for the SOWO show this weekend. PLease make it a point to stop by the booth and see it for yourself. Come get a Bird's Eye view of the ALL NEW EL Series Turbo Kit. Also installed will be the 2.5 FMIC option, as well as 3" DP, and full 3" Turbo exhaust installed.




lessthanalex said:


> Awesome job C2 guys! So do you guys feel that your new QuickFlow SRI will be superior to the one you just dyno'd with? Any chance of being able to post the dyno run?


I am not criticizing any of the available versions of the SRI as they seem to be very well made.
I DO believe that you will see some options incorporated on the C2 QuickFlow SRI that no other manifold has included; I think that the new C2 QuickFlow will not only perform, but it will fit flawlessly.......it will also come as a true complete-bolt-on product, with performance features and machining, previously never seen on the SRI. That coupled with C2 SRI-specific software will offer the 2.5 customer REAL WORLD power gains, and improved drivability.

C2


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> I am not criticizing any of the available versions of the SRI as they seem to be very well made.
> I DO believe that you will see some options incorporated on the C2 QuickFlow SRI that no other manifold has included; I think that the new C2 QuickFlow will not only perform, but it will fit flawlessly.......it will also come as a true complete-bolt-on product, with performance features and machining, previously never seen on the SRI. That coupled with C2 SRI-specific software will offer the 2.5 customer REAL WORLD power gains, and improved drivability.
> 
> C2


 is there any gains w/o your software?you guys dont have software available for me to my knowlege.however i do have unitronic.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

bunnyfufu said:


> is there any gains w/o your software?you guys don't have software available for me to my knowledge.however i do have unitronic.



I can respect that.

YES, I think that you can expect, and will see benefits using the C2 QuickFlow 2.5 SRI without C2-specific software. I am sensitive to the applications to those cars we presently do not offer flashes for.

As of last week, we were able to successfully access and flash the 2.5 09 cars...so we can now begin development of both the NA and the FI applications for the 09+ 2.5 ECU cars.

C2


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> We recently made ~204whp with C2 NA software/SRI (non C2 design)/header/CAI/exhaust.....we are very excited to see how our newly designed C2 QuickFlow SRI coupled to C2 SRI-specific software. Our anticipation is that the C2 NA Combo will really awaken the car.





C2Motorsports said:


> I DO believe that you will see some options incorporated on the C2 QuickFlow SRI that no other manifold has included; I think that the new C2 QuickFlow will not only perform, but it will fit flawlessly.......it will also come as a true complete-bolt-on product, with performance features and machining, previously never seen on the SRI.


I am very excited to see this SRI enter the market! Any info on pricing of hardware / pricing software / locations of C2 Dealers (west cost bay area, for me!)? It seems that the market for this part is maturing very quickly and I am glad to see viable gains being made on the 2.5L platform.

Also, which exhaust manifold were you using in the C2 NA software test? :beer::beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> I am not criticizing any of the available versions of the SRI as they seem to be very well made.
> I DO believe that you will see some options incorporated on the C2 QuickFlow SRI that no other manifold has included; I think that the new C2 QuickFlow will not only perform, but it will fit flawlessly.......it will also come as a true complete-bolt-on product, with performance features and machining, previously never seen on the SRI. That coupled with C2 SRI-specific software will offer the 2.5 customer REAL WORLD power gains, and improved drivability.
> 
> C2


You guys are speaking my language! True bolt-on sounds like something I'd be down with! Thanks C2 for supporting the 2.5 community!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> I can respect that.
> 
> YES, I think that you can expect, and will see benefits using the C2 QuickFlow 2.5 SRI without C2-specific software. I am sensitive to the applications to those cars we presently do not offer flashes for.
> 
> ...


i like the 09 stuff.

i guess we'll meet at sowo


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> I am not criticizing any of the available versions of the SRI as they seem to be very well made.
> *I DO believe that you will see some options incorporated on the C2 QuickFlow SRI that no other manifold has included*; I think that the new C2 QuickFlow will not only perform, but it will fit flawlessly.......it will also come as a true complete-bolt-on product, *with performance features and machining*, previously never seen on the SRI. That coupled with C2 SRI-specific software will offer the 2.5 customer REAL WORLD power gains, and improved drivability.
> 
> C2


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I know and cant wait to put mines on :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

digitalpirat said:


> I am very excited to see this SRI enter the market! Any info on pricing of hardware / pricing software / locations of C2 Dealers (west cost bay area, for me!)? It seems that the market for this part is maturing very quickly and I am glad to see viable gains being made on the 2.5L platform.
> 
> Also, which exhaust manifold were you using in the C2 NA software test? :beer::beer:


The below are best guesstimates, as we have not finalized pricing (please understand)

C2Motorsports 2.5 QuickFlow SRI: $999
C2Motorsports 2.5 SRI-specific Flash: $399
C2 Dealers: Please use the following Dealer Locator found on our homepage
http://www.c2motorsports.com/index.php?option=com_webmapplus&view=webmapplus&category=0&Itemid=54

The 2.5 Exhaust Header installed was made by EVOLUTION


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> I can respect that.
> 
> YES, I think that you can expect, and will see benefits using the C2 QuickFlow 2.5 SRI without C2-specific software. I am sensitive to the applications to those cars we presently do not offer flashes for.
> 
> ...


good to know.i guess ill just have to try it out then and let everyone know how it works.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

When all the new C2motorsport products are out, NLS will be proud to install, order and help anyone that needs it! Looking forward to the upcoming releases!:heart:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Any chance of an intro group buy or is it too early to make that call?

EDIT: Once everything is finalized.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Gaylord Focker? I knew it was you lol...
> 
> I can't say much myself,* I'm a hairdresser*.


:laugh: you can't help on that because I buzz my hair
C2, any ETA for the SRI? I'll be your first client. :thumbup:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

eatrach said:


> :laugh: you can't help on that because I buzz my hair
> C2, any ETA for the SRI? I'll be your first client. :thumbup:


ETA: the C2Motorsports 2.5 QuickFlow SRI will be on display in the Black Forest Industries booth at this years Waterfest Car Show in Englishtown, NJ, along with the NEW C2 2.5 Turbo Kit.
As SRI design and testing progresses, we *may* be tempted to upload some teaser shots :wave:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> ETA: the C2Motorsports 2.5 QuickFlow SRI will be on display in the Black Forest Industries booth at this years Waterfest Car Show in Englishtown, NJ, along with the NEW C2 2.5 Turbo Kit.
> As SRI design and testing progresses, we *may* be tempted to upload some teaser shots :wave:


Better bring a few for sale too! I will be there cash in hand


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

GTACanuck said:


> Better bring a few for sale too! I will be there cash in hand


We will have both the C2 QuickFlow AND the 2.5 Rabbit Kit *IN STOCK* for purchase...we are increasing our inventory so that there is no waiting and no pay-build to order.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thats so sweet! :heart:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> We will have both the C2 QuickFlow AND the 2.5 Rabbit Kit *IN STOCK* for purchase...we are increasing our inventory so that there is no waiting and no pay-build to order.



This is amazing news!


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

Will any SRIs / Turbo kits be made available for display / purchase at Wustefest (June 3-5 Las Vegas, NV) this year?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

digitalpirat said:


> Will any SRIs / Turbo kits be made available for display / purchase at Wustefest (June 3-5 Las Vegas, NV) this year?


according to C2: ETA: the C2Motorsports 2.5 QuickFlow SRI will be on display in the Black Forest Industries booth at this years Waterfest Car Show in Englishtown, NJ, along with the NEW C2 2.5 Turbo Kit.
As SRI desig


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

SRI = Mines. 
Group buy, Group buy, Group buy!!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Could software be written up for this turbo kit along with HEP's SRI?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> SRI = Mines.
> Group buy, Group buy, Group buy!!


was thinking the same this morning. I'll be on it:thumbup:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey guys, just wanted to drop and let everyone know that we are frantically running around packing the truck and trailer to leave in the morning for SOWO in Helen GA.

We will be gone from tomorrow am through Sun pm, and back in the office Monday....so if there are posted questions that we don't get to, please understand why.

I hope that any and all 2.5 owners attending the show come by and see the kit installed and on display; with 3G service availability, we will update our FACEBOOK page with pictures.

If you are not already a fan of C2MOTORSPORTS INC on Facebook, please join for all the most up to date information on what's going on at C2.

Thanks for your understanding, see everyone Monday

chris
c2


----------



## nanascho3 (May 18, 2011)

*Just to clarify...*

So just so I'm COMPLETELY clear as I'm new a new owner of a Volkswagen...

I have a 2009 2.5L auto MKV (I know...not manual, but I needed a new car in a pinch and the price was just too good)...will this C2 kit fit the bill or do I need to wait for something? If so, what do I need to wait for? Or is a turbo kit simply not worth it since I have an automatic?

I apologize if any redundancy is about to happen due to my post -- I've read the entire thread and couldn't make full sense of it. Also my lack of intelligence on the matter, never having been into cars all that much, it's only when I began driving my VW that I realize the scope of choice and control I have over a car. It pleases me. opcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

auto 2.5 turbo's are fine, they work well! there is a few of them around here. BUT for a 09+....there is no software YET. so thats what would hold your project up. i'm sure there will be soon.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nanascho3 said:


> So just so I'm COMPLETELY clear as I'm new a new owner of a Volkswagen...
> 
> I have a 2009 2.5L auto MKV (I know...not manual, but I needed a new car in a pinch and the price was just too good)...will this C2 kit fit the bill or do I need to wait for something? If so, what do I need to wait for? Or is a turbo kit simply not worth it since I have an automatic?
> 
> I apologize if any redundancy is about to happen due to my post -- I've read the entire thread and couldn't make full sense of it. Also my lack of intelligence on the matter, never having been into cars all that much, it's only when I began driving my VW that I realize the scope of choice and control I have over a car. It pleases me. opcorn:


You can turbo it safely, just dont expect big hp #'s or tourque loads unless do sell a kidney for a tq converter, or do a 6 speed swap . The added power will be worth it, and for 2999$ cheap too! Or you can get a header, intake manifold, flash, cai, and run n/a and make decent power, but youll spend more cash money doing so :beer:


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Or you can get a header, intake manifold, flash, cai, and run n/a and make decent power, but youll spend more cash money doing so :beer:


Rather, until the turbo blows up! :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

digitalpirat said:


> Rather, until the turbo blows up! :laugh:


This is true, but to each is own :thumbup:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

nanascho3 said:


> So just so I'm COMPLETELY clear as I'm new a new owner of a Volkswagen...
> 
> I have a 2009 2.5L auto MKV (I know...not manual, but I needed a new car in a pinch and the price was just too good)...will this C2 kit fit the bill or do I need to wait for something? If so, what do I need to wait for? Or is a turbo kit simply not worth it since I have an automatic?
> 
> I apologize if any redundancy is about to happen due to my post -- I've read the entire thread and couldn't make full sense of it. Also my lack of intelligence on the matter, never having been into cars all that much, it's only when I began driving my VW that I realize the scope of choice and control I have over a car. It pleases me. opcorn:



Over the years we have installed Stage 1, 2's and 3's onto the Automatic equipped 2.5 and unfortunately, I cannot give you a steadfast rule when it comes to Turbocharging the Auto. What I mean by that is, even the Stage 3 once installed, had no issues with the Auto; but on another Stage 2 Auto, there were torque converter issues.

On a manual equipped car, one Stage 2 would have no issues with the OEM clutch, while another would slip and necessitated an aftermarket clutch.

I hope that I don't appear as if I am avoiding the question, but in our experience, there are general guidelines, but no absolutes. I think that your Auto 2.5 would be okay with this turbo, but cannot guarantee that the tq may be too much for the Auto.

In answer to your other questions: yes, this kit will fit your 09 2.5 equipped car
Software: We have just recently gained the ability to access the 2009 ECU


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i woduldnt turbo an automatic. 
althou i tried, in the past... i have now learned that it isnt worth it, that the tranny and valve body might suffer on the way, and welll thats why i did a 6spd manual swap.


----------



## nanascho3 (May 18, 2011)

*Play it safe...*

I think I'll play it safe then and simply put in a CAI and flash the chip when the C2 Performance Software - STREET that supports my '09 (when it's fully supported) with my stock car to get the benefits that come with it. I'll get some decent gains for the price and save the money by not getting a turbo kit. That should keep my Auto safe and happy.  Then when I'm ready for the big leagues I'll get a manual.

Sound good everyone? Baby steps...baby steps.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nanascho3 said:


> I think I'll play it safe then and simply put in a CAI and flash the chip when the C2 Performance Software - STREET that supports my '09 (when it's fully supported) with my stock car to get the benefits that come with it. I'll get some decent gains for the price and save the money by not getting a turbo kit. That should keep my Auto safe and happy.  Then when I'm ready for the big leagues I'll get a manual.
> 
> Sound good everyone? Baby steps...baby steps.


you can do NA stuff... like headers, intake mani and what not, and get some decent power.

200whp is fun for a daily.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

200 NA is fun 
230-240 is more fun with a stg1 turbo

BOTH at that level are safe and now boost is possible at a great price!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 200 NA is fun
> 230-240 is more fun with a stg1 turbo
> 
> BOTH at that level are safe and now boost is possible at a great price!


And then you give Mr. Collier a huge hug at SOWO, hand him your ECU, and wind up with Stage 2 the next day. 

Once I wrap up my enlistment at the end of they year and hopefully pick up planned job, I'm just going to leave my car with C2 for a while. 

If anybody doubts what C2 can do for our cars, come drive mine. That and I bother them often for support and even off topic questions with the car, and Chris and Ryan always happily answer. Awesome guys, amazing products. I'm just happy I can one-stop shop with C2.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You call them to ask questions about life, marriage, how to change the baby's diaper... These guys are that helpful?
I know I left out the car part of your quote...


TeamZleep said:


> I bother them often for support and even off topic questions


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

C2 - PM sent regarding 3"dp and exhaust.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> You call them to ask questions about life, marriage, how to change the baby's diaper... These guys are that helpful?
> I know I left out the car part of your quote...


even the best restaurants in town:laugh::beer:


----------



## peta8368 (Sep 7, 2005)

C2Motorsports said:


> Software: We have just recently gained the ability to access the 2009 ECU


Does this mean the mk6 guys will also get some love??

Peter


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

peta8368 said:


> Does this mean the mk6 guys will also get some love??
> 
> Peter



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

I love my 2.5t


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

VeeeDubn said:


> I love my 2.5t


I want t


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the car that we had at our booth at SOWO 2011.

Hopefully a lot of you got to check it out!







































From SOWO




























The money shot


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Here are the specifications of the *NEW RELEASE* 2.5 Rabbit Turbo that was displayed at SOWO


2.5 EL Series Turbo Kit
MSRP: $2999
-Cast Manifold
-Precision Turbo
-Precision WG
-Bosch Inj.
-C2 Turbo Software


Additional Install Options:

FMIC Kit
3" Downpipe
3" DP back exhaust


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

SRI?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

DriveVW4Life said:


> SRI?


ETA: the C2Motorsports 2.5 QuickFlow SRI will be on display in the Black Forest Industries booth at this years Waterfest Car Show in Englishtown, NJ, along with the NEW C2 2.5 Turbo Kit.
As SRI design and testing progresses, we *may* be tempted to upload some teaser shots


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What tires are on those snowflakes? I like the tread pattern! The kit looks great too! :laugh: Is the charge piping 2.5"? Also will there be a raw charge piping option? :beer:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

C2Motorsports said:


> ETA: the C2Motorsports 2.5 QuickFlow SRI will be on display in the Black Forest Industries booth at this years Waterfest Car Show in Englishtown, NJ, along with the NEW C2 2.5 Turbo Kit.
> As SRI design and testing progresses, we *may* be tempted to upload some teaser shots


Oh yeah, you said this earlier.
The Rabbit looks killer too. 
I want this turbo kit.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> What tires are on those snowflakes? I like the tread pattern! The kit looks great too! :laugh: Is the charge piping 2.5"? Also will there be a raw charge piping option? :beer:



235/35ZR18 General Exclaims 
3" intake from filter to Turbo
2" Piping from Turbo to FMIC
2.5" from FMIC to TB (flares to 3" at TB)
The piping is steel and powder coated, if you wanted raw, we could accommodate 

C2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> 235/35ZR18 Generals
> 2" Piping from Turbo to FMIC
> 2.5" from FMIC to TB (flares to 3" at TB)
> The piping is steel and powder coated, if you wanted raw, we could accommodate
> ...


And I'm assuming the intake piping is 3"? Im gonna get a set of those exclaims! :laugh:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> And I'm assuming the intake piping is 3"? Im gonna get a set of those exclaims! :laugh:


Updated above


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> Updated above


:thumbup: Do you know the finalized price for the above said kit? Also how well does the turbo spool up and make boost?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

wow awesome work you guys. I like that pricing on the turbo :thumbup:


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> As SRI design and testing progresses, we *may* be tempted to upload some teaser shots


:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

Saw this at SoWo looks like a nice clean simple kit! Can't wait for some numbers


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What's the price on the fmic? Also, do you have pictures of the plumbing? I know we talked about the piping at the show, but I'm really interested in how it's run.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

so if this kit is non-intercooled; will adding an intercooler be at stage 2 price? which is 4995?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

eatrach said:


> so if this kit is non-intercooled; will adding an intercooler be at stage 2 price? which is 4995?


Adding the FMIC option to this EL Series kit would still bring you in under ~$3999


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Can I get some more info on the FMIC itself? Sizes and how much HP its rated for? Im working on a custom kit and I trying to find a good IC to fit my needs and this might work for me.

Thanks


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

C2Motorsports said:


> Adding the FMIC option to this EL Series kit would still bring you in under ~$3999


that is still an awesome price. :thumbup:


----------



## peta8368 (Sep 7, 2005)

peta8368 said:


> Does this mean the mk6 guys will also get some love??
> 
> Peter


mk6 mk6 mk6??


Peter


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

TeamZleep said:


> What's the price on the fmic? Also, do you have pictures of the plumbing? I know we talked about the piping at the show, but I'm really interested in how it's run.


Pricing will be released for the FMIC option this week.
Here are some pictures during the fabrication stages of the build, we will have BETTER CLEARER pictures of the finished product once the PRESS RELEASE is finalized. 
*Please note that these are *NOT* "production pictures", these are development/fabrication pictures

FMIC Core










FMIC Piping Kit


















Nom FMIC Piping Kit


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well, I'm now in for pricing, This makes me happy!

Oh, does this fmic hold more power than your current smic or an S4 smic?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What bov or dv is being used in this kit? Will it be different for the intercooled option and non intercooled kit? Or is that up to use to choose which to use?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

redrbt2.5 said:


> Saw this at SoWo looks like a nice clean simple kit! Can't wait for some numbers


Thank you for the compliments....we were very happy to have completed the new EL kit in time for the show. Power Numbers......well, we had a minor set back while tuning the car  we smoked the clutch, which I guess could be GOOD news since we were making so much hp/tq AND it gives us an opportunity to install one of our NEW C2 2.5 Performance Clutches  but it does set us back a few days.......so stay tuned



TeamZleep said:


> Well, I'm now in for pricing, This makes me happy!
> 
> Oh, does this fmic hold more power than your current smic or an S4 smic?


Both the FMIC and the SMIC will support more HP than even our Stage 3 Kit 350hp can make (presently installed on the car) 



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> What bov or dv is being used in this kit? Will it be different for the intercooled option and non intercooled kit? Or is that up to use to choose which to use?


We are using the standard 1.8T "style" Bosch DV, but will have options for upgrades to Forge 007 Units


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

A CLUTCH KIT TOO!!!! Any info on that? Looks like you guys are a one stop 2.5 performance shop!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> A CLUTCH KIT TOO!!!! Any info on that? Looks like you guys are a one stop 2.5 performance shop!



All we need now is a drive thru eace:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

" YEAH, can I get a clutch kit, and a Turbo kit, and an Intake manifold"
"SIR, would that be a clutch kit, a turbo kit , and an intake manifold?" 
"YEP, that's what I said"
"Ok sir, your total is going to be $..." "please drive up to the window. Thank you".
:laugh:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

eatrach said:


> " yeah, can i get a clutch kit, and a turbo kit, and an intake manifold"
> "sir, would that be a clutch kit, a turbo kit , and an intake manifold?"
> "yep, that's what i said"
> "ok sir, your total is going to be $..." "please drive up to the window. Thank you".
> :laugh:


LOL


----------



## peta8368 (Sep 7, 2005)

eatrach said:


> " YEAH, can I get a clutch kit, and a Turbo kit, and an Intake manifold"
> "SIR, would that be a clutch kit, a turbo kit , and an intake manifold?"
> "YEP, that's what I said"
> "Ok sir, your total is going to be $..." "please drive up to the window. Thank you".
> :laugh:


This needs to be like Sonics, where they skate to your car to serve you. Just imagine: on-site install!!!!!


"Hi Sir, go take a nap or watch a ball game, leave us alone in the garage for 3 hours, we will increase your HP by x amount. mmkay?~ thanks~"


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

C2Motorsports said:


> Both the FMIC and the SMIC will support more HP than even our Stage 3 Kit 350hp can make (presently installed on the car)



That makes me happy. Maybe at the end of the year I should leave the car with you guys to let you tinker on it and do nasty stuff... Hmmmmmm.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

What's the consensus on going stage I- sans intercooler- in hot, summer weather?
The intake temperature must be off the charts.. 
What about pre-detonation?


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not trying to hijack the topic but what size rims and tires are those?:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

peta8368 said:


> This needs to be like Sonics, where they skate to your car to serve you. Just imagine: on-site install!!!!!
> 
> 
> "Hi Sir, go take a nap or watch a ball game, leave us alone in the garage for 3 hours, we will increase your HP by x amount. mmkay?~ thanks~"


i just laughed out loud so hard. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> What's the consensus on going stage I- sans intercooler- in hot, summer weather?
> The intake temperature must be off the charts..
> What about per-detonation?


Good question ^x2


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

sub'd for power numbers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> What's the consensus on going stage I- sans intercooler- in hot, summer weather?
> The intake temperature must be off the charts..
> What about pre-detonation?





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Good question ^x2


well this is just an entry level turbo kit. although we do recommend an intercooler, we drive around in 75-95* weather with 70-95% humidity all the time and it is fine.

we do offer different options to run a custom set up. this will help to make sure it meets your driving needs.


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

Hey Jason...did you get the PM I sent you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

RaBBiT MKV said:


> Hey Jason...did you get the PM I sent you?


replied!


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Saw this at SoWo. C2 is doing a great service supporting such a high quality and low cost kit for the 2.5 guys. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

zevion said:


> Saw this at SoWo. C2 is doing a great service supporting such a high quality and low cost kit for the 2.5 guys. :thumbup:


We try our best! We are ecstatic about the hype and excitement this turbo kit has to offer to our customers. We are just excited as everyone else to release this!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Jason,

Would you be able to provide some possible photo's and specs of the SRI? Anything you can tell us other than it will be available for WF?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Jason,
> 
> Would you be able to provide some possible photo's and specs of the SRI? Anything you can tell us other than it will be available for WF?


Everything will be released all at once. There wouldn't be any hype when it actually got to come out! 

*IF* we do decide to release info or any pictures on it, it will be on our facebook. So if you want to like it or keep updated with it you can see more info on there..

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Louisville-KY/C2Motorsports-Inc/230731627905


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Everything will be released all at once. There wouldn't be any hype when it actually got to come out!
> 
> *IF* we do decide to release info or any pictures on it, it will be on our facebook. So if you want to like it or keep updated with it you can see more info on there..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Louisville-KY/C2Motorsports-Inc/230731627905



I have tried your FB link and it doesnt work. Just goes to my newsfeed. I have also searched FB for you guys and no luck. Weird... 

Edit: Found it but no content?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I have tried your FB link and it doesnt work. Just goes to my newsfeed. I have also searched FB for you guys and no luck. Weird...
> 
> Edit: Found it but no content?


that is odd. i went through and changed our link. try this.

http://www.facebook.com/C2Motorsports


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

looks like i need a third job.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Turbo won't happen for me. 
Wife squashed it. 
Turbo means more broken parts- clutch, diff, etc. 
She thinks longterm cost. 

SRI isn't off the table though. 
Just waiting for product launch.
More reasonable price, along with less likelihood of other parts needing to be replaced.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Turbo won't happen for me.
> Wife squashed it.
> Turbo means more broken parts- clutch, diff, etc.
> She thinks longterm cost.
> ...


Put it to her like this. Assuming your tiguan is a 2.0t that is... Just say the tiguan is boosted and this is the same turbo kit :laugh:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Put it to her like this. Assuming your tiguan is a 2.0t that is... Just say the tiguan is boosted and this is the same turbo kit :laugh:


Haha. She's a teacher and spotting white lies is her job. 
I think she's worried I would be faster then her if I get the turbo (Tiguan is her's).


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Haha. She's a teacher and spotting white lies is her job.
> I think she's worried I would be faster then her if I get the turbo (Tiguan is her's).


You should be faster now!lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

why do car guys marry non-car understanding girls!? they should know car guys must go faster and spend money to do so....haha jk.:laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> why do car guys marry non-car understanding girls!? they should know car guys must go faster and spend money to do so....haha jk.:laugh:


Maybe she is a car chick and she just wants to make sure she stays faster than him.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Haha. She's a teacher and spotting white lies is her job.
> I think she's worried I would be faster then her if I get the turbo (Tiguan is her's).


:facepalm: she is one of those. She reminds me of my pediatric professor in the nursing school: I know when you are lying!
So the wait is on for the intake manifold


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DerekH said:


> Maybe she is a car chick and she just wants to make sure she stays faster than him.


sounds like my wife....h20 conversation 2 years ago with chris from C2 and jeff bynum....

my wife-" hey babe, i want my car faster."
me-"ok we can"
jeff-"do a 2.5L swap hahah"
me to chris-"can you tune in in a mk1"
chris to me-"yup"
me to my wife-"ok we will do a 2.5L"

2 month later it was shot for PVW all finished...hahah


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

My wife also wanted to know if I had a coupon. Hahaha. 
For those of you asking if she's a car person, she's not really. 
However, she's German; parents are from Cologne. 
She loves her Tiguan and loves being faster then me. 
So, for now anyway, I'm going to be stuck with the SRI (I'm not complaining).


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah Id be happy with that. Your car can easily hang with hers no problem and prolly outrun it since its alittle heavier.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> sounds like my wife....h20 conversation 2 years ago with chris from C2 and jeff bynum....
> 
> my wife-" hey babe, i want my car faster."
> me-"ok we can"
> ...


I hope she at least lets you drive it lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

this whole page is cracking me up right now. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DerekH said:


> I hope she at least lets you drive it lol.


yea. if i do the dishes and cook for a week.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Love the side chat going on here :laugh::laugh:

Buuuut, it also has been a couple days, so how about some dyno #'s??!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Love the side chat going on here :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Buuuut, it also has been a couple days, so how about some dyno #'s??!! :thumbup::thumbup:


i know right?

we are working on it!! trying to change to a better clutch right now. just add our facebook i promise i will post it there first!

http://www.facebook.com/C2Motorsports


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yea. if i do the dishes and cook for a week.


Worth it! At least she doesn't make you vacuum lol



Also, dyno numbers phlez.
Honestly id be happy with just dyno numbers for the intake mani. Turbo kit is a ways off for me still.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no, i have to do that just to live at home:laugh::wave::heart:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

GTACanuck said:


> Love the side chat going on here :laugh::laugh:


WE reserve the right to chat; it is not just ladies that got to do that:laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no, i have to do that just to live at home:laugh::wave::heart:


 Ouch, dude your wife must be really hot to have you this whipped lol.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Jason, so what's the word Hummingbird on the new manifold? any sneak peak photos


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

eatrach said:


> Jason, so what's the word Hummingbird on the new manifold? any sneak peak photos


 Thats what I am sayin! But he will direct you to his facebook page as it will be updated before here. :sly:

I know reveal is like what, 6 weeks away at WF. But we are impatient Jason  and would like to see what we are saving our hard earned $$$ up for! :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Is the 3" exhaust just a dp or full turboback. What kinds of mufflers will you guys use.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Jason is out getting some sound clips of the car now.....and I will have him post them to both the C2 FB page, AND this thread. 


3" is Turbo BACK utilizing Magnaflow muffler


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> Jason is out getting some sound clips of the car now.....and I will have him post them to both the C2 FB page, AND this thread.
> 
> 
> 3" is Turbo BACK utilizing Magnaflow muffler


 :thumbup::thumbup: Looking forward to it!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Yumm sounds good :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

not a crazy video or anything. haha. look for a full shoot and a short video on it soon.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

That sounds awesome! I'd love to hear what a drive by sounds like.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> That sounds awesome! I'd love to hear what a drive by sounds like.


 This!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it does sounds good!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats it.... Ive got to get a set of those snowflakes, polished of course :heart:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Thats it.... Ive got to get a set of those snowflakes, polished of course :heart:


 
Sell you these  but you will need to polish.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> Sell you these  but you will need to polish.


 How much for them with and without tires? And yes I would polish them but leave the black inlays :laugh:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> How much for them with and without tires? And yes I would polish them but leave the black inlays :laugh:


 
IM Sent


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

sounds really good  
It kind of sounds like my old MKII GTI 16V with a REMUS carbon fiber exhaust


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

when will you have the el turbo kit available because I will have money in a few months? When is waterfest? Will the kit include something to tell the temperature of the transmission and engine?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nightshift1983 said:


> when will you have the el turbo kit available because I will have money in a few months? When is waterfest? Will the kit include something to tell the temperature of the transmission and engine?


 :facepalm: 

lets just ignore him.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Better idea. Give him BT, no intercooler, aggresive tune, 25lbs of boost, and no rev limiter and have him put a piston through his hood!:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Better idea. Give him BT, no intercooler, aggresive tune, 25lbs of boost, and no rev limiter and have him put a piston through his hood!:laugh:


 No he doesnt even have a vw.... I gaurantee it :beer: He post everywhere, Im thinking about getting a FNTSHFT vanity plate for my r32, or WHTSPSU! :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i am so anxiously waiting for that intake mani. I think about it everyday. :laugh: 
Am I being overreacting?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i am so anxiously waiting for that intake mani. I think about it everyday. :laugh:
> Am I being overreacting?


 not at all! we like to see the hype!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Jason,

When your manifold comes out I'll happily trade you my HEP for one of yours


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

MKVJET08 said:


> Jason,
> 
> When your manifold comes out I'll happily trade you my HEP for one of yours


 i'll trade you my stock mani, you trade me your HEP, you trade the stock one to c2, c2 trades you their new one, and then they mail me a turbo kit so i don't have to explain to my girlfriend where four grand went 

everyone wins:wave: 

edit: except c2 lol but seriously guys, i'll hold you responsible when my girlfriend dumps my future broke ass


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

turtles said:


> edit: except c2 lol but seriously guys, i'll hold you responsible when my girlfriend dumps my future broke ass


 so its universal, huh? 

my GF always says that she'll dump me... and it will be cause of the car... lol.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

do it and ask for forgiveness later....


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Tis the saying: 
Always better to beg forgiveness then ask permission. 

I just get the eye roll every time she hears I ordered something new. :facepalm:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Honestly, you are probably better off just doing it and not telling her at all. Its not like they would notice. lol.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Tis the saying:
> Always better to beg forgiveness then ask permission.
> 
> I just get the eye roll every time she hears I ordered something new. :facepalm:


 she has me "prohibited" and its considered to be "forbidden" for me to talk cars with her... she says i talk TOO much and i spend too much on the car (crazy, right?)... and that i am obsessive with things that i like (starwars, cameras, cars, modifications, dc comics...) and that those are all i talk about... lol... 

my defense? i'm not obsessive... i'm a passionate person! 

she hates it when i say: after this mod, i'll stay put for a while (yeah, right?)


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

My gf doesn't really care so much. That would be my parents. From them I get, 

"What was wrong with the exhaust/lights/part you had?" 

I've found that since they live clear across the country and only see me couple times a year, I just don't tell them anymore. They usually can't tell the difference...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Do what I do. I decided to get the BSH mounts so this is what happened.

Me: "I'm ordering some new motor mounts for the car. The other ones went bad."
Her: "Why do all these parts keep breaking on your car?"
Me: "Its a VW."
Her: "Ok."

After install..

Her: "Why is the car vibrating so much now?"
Me: "The new mounts have to break in."
Her: "Ohhh, ok"


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

eeeeeehhh, girls. what do they know :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> eeeeeehhh, girls. what do they know :laugh:


 :laugh: true... 


but my gf, cause of me, knows a LOT about engines...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> ..cause of me...


 See, that's where you messed up. 

If they remain uneducated on motors, it makes it much harder to spot a difference. :laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Could bite you in the ass later on though...Not letting her know about engines. She gonna get mighty upset if things keep "breaking" on your car. That's when the, why don't you just trade it in and get one that works better and isn't broken will come out.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> :laugh: true...
> 
> 
> but my gf, cause of me, knows a LOT about engines...


 you messed it up for all of us:laugh: 
My ex g/f used to be jealous when I called my 'ol E36 M3 "BABY". Do you blame her


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the other day she told me: i wish you gave me massages with the same "love" and strength that you use when you wash the car...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

HAHAHAHAAA this thread keeps makin me laugh so much cause most of us all are in the same boat with our ladies not liking us doin anything to our cars. Its fine for them to give us **** about our cars but GOD forbid we say anything about the dumb, usless crap they buy.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

tay272 said:


> HAHAHAHAAA this thread keeps makin me laugh so much cause most of us all are in the same boat with our ladies not liking us doin anything to our cars. Its fine for them to give us **** about our cars but GOD forbid we say anything about the dumb, usless crap they buy.


 amen. "you spent 275 dollars on a *bag*?!"


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I love my girl. She honestly DGAF what I do with the car. Hell, she's in for me dialing in the suspension so *she* can drive it. She doesn't even get mad when I spend the extra dollar or three on it. I take care of her... She takes care of me. 


She even got sunburned to hell at winterjam for me (we didn't realize how bad it was until we got in the car ).


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

turtles said:


> amen. "you spent 275 dollars on a *bag*?!"


 275! Try 1300 for a bag. There was a girl I was dating, she wanted to buy a Chanel bag for 1300. I am thinking to myself: that's like an exhaust, or some rims for me


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

lol i mean i love my girl too, she just doesnt like cars as much as i do. she tries her best tho haha and thats what counts


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

turtles said:


> lol i mean i love my girl too, she just doesnt like cars as much as i do. she tries her best tho haha and thats what counts


 yeah.. same here... 

she even goes to the shows, which is a big deal.. and well, she too gets the sun burns! 

its a 2 way street


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

My fiance...yes fiance (doomed?)
Is always angry that I spend too much time on my car or on vortex... I can usually swing small mods without her catching me... But I nearly lost her when she found the receipt for my thunder bunny rear end, wheels, chip, intake, and everything else... I keep every receipt that involves my car and I mark the mileage on the receipt... She found my "stash" and started adding things up....

"14g's? No no honey I get discounts on everything" lol

In all honesty though, i'd give up my car in a heart beat for this woman! Possessions are meaningless in the end... But that's why we gotta spend what we make. You don't take it with you.

More info on the turbo set up STAT!

Zleep do I still get dibs?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> My fiance...yes fiance (doomed?)
> "14g's? No no honey I get discounts on everything" lol
> 
> In* all honesty though, i'd give up my car in a heart beat for this woman!* Possessions are meaningless in the end... But that's why we gotta spend what we make. You don't take it with you.
> ...


 tell her we get coupons  
GOOD man; that's how it should be:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'd give the car up in less than a heartbeat.  

been together for 5 years, and not looking to change it. 

i have never denied a thing to her, so that i spend more in the car... its always her, then i play with the left overs... lol


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

When you're married it will be different. 
Ask me how I know..


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

ha when looking at getting this kit the convo went like this.... 

Me-"hey im having C2 turbo my car" 
her-"thats cool" 


then once i got the car back... 

her-"im glad you got a turbo kit before me" 
me-"whys that?" 
her-"so now i know how fast to make my car" 

So looks like next up is a turbo integra or a turbo s2000 

I have a winner for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

No woman, no cry. 

Being single is good for things like this. Girls always come up and say wow your car is so pretty. The only problem with that is most girls in my city are pretty gross. And the pretty ones don't like hearing all the wonderful noises speed bumps make with my frame. :banghead:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Zleep do I still get dibs?


 yeah, but I keep doing stuff to the car, lol. More boost, valve cover/catch can, yadda yadda. I'm gonna keep modding until it's picked up, hahaha. Custom downpipe coming soon too, that way it's a full v-band setup.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Is this kit available to buy yet? It would make a nice addition to my car thats forsale! Maybe help me sell it faster tho its only been a day :beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

My kit has done nothing to aide the sale of the car....


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> When you're married it will be different.
> Ask me how I know..


 This, 6 figure Income and my wife still gets mad when I spend a few hundred dollars on parts. I wonder what she will do when I buy a 4th car...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> My kit has done nothing to aide the sale of the car....


 But Im only asking 11k so 13k for a installed turbo set-up! I do believe a kit will aid in the sale :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I like how this thread turned into "gossiping about women"


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> I like how this thread turned into "gossiping about women"


 I dont :facepalm:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

It's filling up with talk about women because C2 isn't feeding us with delicious picture/video/dyno/audio goodness..


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> It's filling up with talk about women because C2 isn't feeding us with delicious picture/video/dyno/audio goodness..


 True...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> It's filling up with talk about women because C2 isn't feeding us with delicious picture/video/dyno/audio goodness..


 im hoping to do the full photoshoot for this car this week or weekend. next week i should have them posted up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

these videos don't justify how quick this accelerates, but here you all go.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thank you. 

with this, chit chat ends


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> thank you.
> 
> with this, chit chat ends


 :laugh: thank god


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

one more thing... can you record the intrument pannel...? 

i'd lke to see the rpms going up, and the speed its going.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> one more thing... can you record the intrument pannel...?
> 
> i'd lke to see the rpms going up, and the speed its going.


 didn't get that while we were out. when i can get my better camera to record, then i will. this was just something for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

close course correct?:laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> these videos don't justify how quick this accelerates, but here you all go.


 yep.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

1/10th of the money needed saved! 

Wait... 

 

Its gonna be a long summer, but totally worth it!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Any news on the SRI? Im counting down the days until Waterfest.....


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

GTACanuck said:


> Any news on the SRI? Im counting down the days until Waterfest.....


Moi aussi  (me too)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wont go to waterfest... so its your turn to take the pics and share!!!

i took the pics for the HEP mani and the pics for the c2 kit on sowo...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> wont go to waterfest... so its your turn to take the pics and share!!!
> 
> i took the pics for the HEP mani and the pics for the c2 kit on sowo...


You got it Fred! I will whore all the pics i take while I'm there. Its too bad you arent making it down this year 


4 Weeks and 5 Days.... All of us 2.5'ers should meet up and head over to the booth together!


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ill sign my car up to be R&D car. I love how this company is pushing the limits on the 2.5 and setting a new standard for other companies to step up to. Looks like no corners were cut in making these parts for the 2.5 community. Thanks for the hard work and dedication and great prices.


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> so its universal, huh?
> 
> my GF always says that she'll dump me... and it will be cause of the car... lol.


Mine did. owell more money to spend on the car.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

steve89 said:


> Mine did. owell more money to spend on the car.



Mine threatened. I said this to her:

1. When im older, dont tell me to get a hobby
2. There is the door if you dont like it. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Any updates to this seemingly dieing thread?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

as they said....it'll be out for WF in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

6.17.11 Louisville, KY

Wanted to drop in and give a little update, although not too much new to discuss. We are preparing to attend the Cult Classic show next weekend.

*2.5 Turbo Kit*: We are continually developing/polishing the software that will be included in the new C2 EL Series Kit. Hardware "kits" are being assembled, as well as the instruction manual.

*2.5 QuickFlow SRI*: We are going to be releasing our Short Runner Intake at this year's Waterfest show, please make a point to come by the Black Forest Booth where it will be on display. C2 is so excited to show off both the design and execution of this new unit.......not only will it fit and perform, it will be aesthetically impressive.

*2.5 Performance Clutch*: We are in the process of designing an upgraded clutch disk that will re use the OEM flywheel. This has been designed as a "cost-effective" means to upgrading the HP/TQ capacity of the stock hardware, for an economical price. We will be installing this into our 2.5 EL Series test car to see if what "on paper" looks good....works.

Chris
C2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

The performance clutch using stock fly wheel is awesome! Please tell me you will make ones that can support stage 3 power


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

is there any way one could buy the "kit" without turbo and/or software?

it might be easier than piecing the thing together...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> is there any way one could buy the "kit" without turbo and/or software?
> 
> it might be easier than piecing the thing together...


At this time the KIT is only available complete.
In the future we will be offering each of the pieces for sale a la carte.....then you could piece it together


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> At this time the KIT is only available complete.
> In the future we will be offering each of the pieces for sale a la carte.....then you could piece it together


sounds good...

right now i'm building the engine.

i already have valves, rods and pistons. all i have pending is the isntall... and i'll prolly do that on a new engine, still undecided.

since i'm doing that, i dont really want a kit that will produce


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt, are you going with low CR pistons?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i havent finalized the transaction for the pistons, but most likely yes.

either 9:1 or 8.5:1


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Just buy the kit and max out the turbo (within safe limits of course) :thumbup: Thats kinda what I'm thinking.... Then upgrade to a garret gtx 35r at some point :heart:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

C2, 

I hate you guys, if you keep making stuff I will never be done with this car.

I'll take an SRI and 3in DP with CAT for now. If you can convince me that the FMIC is better than a SMIC with water/meth I'll probably take one of those too.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I honestly want a smaller turbo for less lag and controlled surprises via boost lag on the autox courses!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> C2,
> 
> I hate you guys, if you keep making stuff I will never be done with this car.


:laugh::laugh: we understand the feeling


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

waiting on that intake. opcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

waiting for the DETAILS (dyno, look, price, etc) of that ntake.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> waiting for the DETAILS (dyno, look, price, etc) of that ntake.


EDIT - Didn't read that completely when I made that comment.

I'll have dyno's on mine when I get back.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> Entry Level 2.5 Turbo Kit.
> Est. MSRP: $2999
> 
> The EL kit is our newest product available for the 2.5 I5 equipped cars. It is a non-intercooled kit for the entry-level enthusiast who is looking for a little more out of there '05.5 - '08 2.5L I5.
> ...



So where do I place an order for the 3" downpipe and 3" FI exhaust? Do you have more details on these items? I saw the videos of the bunny with your new EL turbo kit - it has the 3" exhaust, right? What about the dp on that car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> So where do I place an order for the 3" downpipe and 3" FI exhaust? Do you have more details on these items? I saw the videos of the bunny with your new EL turbo kit - it has the 3" exhaust, right? What about the dp on that car?


PMed


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> So i was on facebook on my break at work and saw that C2 posted a flyer for SOWO prices and it said to come look at the new 2.5l turbo kit. I commented on the post and this is what they had to say.
> 
> "Listening to the 2.5 community, we determined the need for an Entry Level Turbo Kit for the 2.5. Going back to the drawing board, and streamlining some of our manufacturing, we are now able to offer an entry level 2.5 Turbo kit starting at ...$2999. Don't let the economically priced kit fool you. We still use Precision Turbos, Precision external WG, Bosch injectors, and C2Motorsports Software. Coupled to the new C2 CAST Turbo manifold, 2.5" DP, SS braided oil feed/drain lines, as well as quality silicone and complete hardware installation kit."
> 
> ...



:heart::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh::laugh: we understand the feeling


Jason if you dont mind can you, or have Chris, kick me an invoice for the SRI and 3in DP. (unless you can tweak the 3in catback for my needs, if you can I'll take that as well)


----------



## kirbz09 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dear C2 I love yall now! Thanks for showing some love for us 2.5ers! I plan on saving my dollars for an exhaust, SRI and software! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> Jason if you dont mind can you, or have Chris, kick me an invoice for the SRI and 3in DP. (unless you can tweak the 3in catback for my needs, if you can I'll take that as well)


PMed 



kirbz09 said:


> Dear C2 I love yall now! Thanks for showing some love for us 2.5ers! I plan on saving my dollars for an exhaust, SRI and software! :wave:


Sweet! We will be hearing from you soon!


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

When do you expect to have the dyno numbers? If this pushes close to the stage 1 then I'm ready to do this :wave:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

so what's the word Hummingbird on the SRI? I have to do the thermostat soon, and I want to hit 2 birds in one stone: Thermostat and SRI


----------



## peta8368 (Sep 7, 2005)

:wave::wave: any updates on this kit??

I have a mk6, so i'd have to wait for tuning anyways, but I WANT TO KNOW!!!




Peter


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

read more please 
*at waterfest!!!* you will know more at waterfest and after


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> read more please
> *at waterfest!!!* you will know more at waterfest and after


10 days.. can't wait for more information.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

oh, 10 days only?? I thought i have to wait like 2 month or so.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

eatrach said:


> oh, 10 days only?? I thought i have to wait like 2 month or so.


Waterfest is next weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Waterfest is next weekend.


 9 more days! remember everyone, come talk to us at the booth!!


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

I wish I was going to waterfest...:banghead:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

@ C2 - Do you actually sell all of the piping shown on that vehicle. The piping I want is the POST sidemount and Pre turbo. It looks like you revised the mounting locations for a bunch of stuff and I think it looks cleaner than my setup. Plus I want black piping.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

RaBBiT MKV said:


> I wish I was going to waterfest...:banghead:


Likewise!
I've never been in the 10+ years of driving Volkswagens.
My career has always held me back from enjoying things like this.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Likewise!
> I've never been in the 10+ years of driving Volkswagens.
> My career has always held me back from enjoying things like this.


money is the stopping factor... +$700 is gasoline alone.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

A huge group of us are coming down from Toronto. 4 Tanks of gas, 2-3 ppl in each car splitting the cost. Hotel is also 2-3 per, splitting that too. If you do it right, its actually a cheap fun weekend :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> @ C2 - Do you actually sell all of the piping shown on that vehicle. The piping I want is the POST sidemount and Pre turbo. It looks like you revised the mounting locations for a bunch of stuff and I think it looks cleaner than my setup. Plus I want black piping.


shoot me an email and we can talk more. [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> A huge group of us are coming down from Toronto. 4 Tanks of gas, 2-3 ppl in each car splitting the cost. Hotel is also 2-3 per, splitting that too. If you do it right, its actually a cheap fun weekend :thumbup:


you're doing it right! that does sound like it will be a blast for you all!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

GTACanuck said:


> A huge group of us are coming down from Toronto. 4 Tanks of gas, 2-3 ppl in each car splitting the cost. Hotel is also 2-3 per, splitting that too. If you do it right, its actually a cheap fun weekend :thumbup:


:thumbup: good stuff. I Wish there are people like your group from SoCAL doing the same.
Jason, so I am assuming that SRI will be available this month?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

eatrach said:


> I am assuming that SRI will be available this month?


 
It will be available at Waterfest for purchase at the Black Forest Industies booth. Im assuming you will be able to place an order online with BFI or directly with C2 shortly after WF is finished.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> It will be available at Waterfest for purchase at the Black Forest Industies booth. Im assuming you will be able to place an order online with BFI or directly with C2 shortly after WF is finished.


couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> couldn't have said it better myself!


okie dookie:thumbup:
On a side note, man i feel so terrible this morning. Ran over a cat this morning on the way to work; :facepalm: I just pictured that it was my cat am i over exaggerating?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> okie dookie:thumbup:
> On a side note, man i feel so terrible this morning. Ran over a cat this morning on the way to work; :facepalm: I just pictured that it was my cat am i over exaggerating?


Highly :thumbup: F*ck cats


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

eatrach said:


> okie dookie:thumbup:
> On a side note, man i feel so terrible this morning. Ran over a cat this morning on the way to work; :facepalm: I just pictured that it was my cat am i over exaggerating?


I'm all about doing cat deletes... Lol
Next time you go for emissions, tell them you have a cat under the car still... It may be a dead one, but its still a "cat"
Doubt its doing the job of the oem one!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm all about doing cat deletes... Lol
> Next time you go for emissions, tell them you have a cat under the car still... It may be a dead one, but its still a "cat"
> Doubt its doing the job of the oem one!


well, one time, I gave an Opossum a Buzz with my MKIII jetta. :laugh: I told my mechanic: Carlos, if you find hair stuck somewhere, just go with the flow, dont' worry about it.
Another time, a freaking Raccoon jumped in front of my MKV jetta out of nowhere; broke my lower center grill and took off running. I AM LIKE "HEY COME BACK! NEED YOUR INSURANCE INFO MAN". :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> couldn't have said it better myself!


waiting for numbers, and graphs. 

i have the money on the pocket, and waiting to buy a mani... FAST! 

the undecided factor is that they arent all yet on market... but this will help.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Jason, can we, the people that are not going to attend WF, get our hands on the SRI already? What about a tune for it?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

eatrach said:


> Jason, can we, the people that are not going to attend WF, get our hands on the SRI already? What about a tune for it?


 
For anyone that may not be attending Waterfest this weekend, we will be adding both the 2.5 QuickFlow SRI as well as the SRI-specific software products for purchase directly from our website upon our return from Englishtown, NJ. 

So the answer to your question is: *YES ! !* You will be able to order both the SRI and the C2 SRI software for the 2.5 directly off of our ever-changing website. We will also be updating our FB Fan Page with links and pictures of the NEW QuickFlow SRI following the show. 

C2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> For anyone that may not be attending Waterfest this weekend, we will be adding both the 2.5 QuickFlow SRI as well as the SRI-specific software products for purchase directly from our website upon our return from Englishtown, NJ.
> 
> So the answer to your question is: *YES ! !* You will be able to order both the SRI and the C2 SRI software for the 2.5 directly off of our ever-changing website. We will also be updating our FB Fan Page with links and pictures of the NEW QuickFlow SRI following the show.
> 
> C2


 Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dynos would be good too.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> dynos would be good too. :d


 x1000000000000000


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

GTACanuck said:


> x1000000000000000


 X infinite opcorn: 
Come on Jason, release SRIs' earlier


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

well at least I have something else to look forward to this weekend


----------



## Boravdb (Jul 2, 2011)

*2011 Jetta SEL*

I wonder if you guys have the same set up for the 2011 Jetta 2.5L?


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

patiently waiting for more info on the SRI. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Come on Jason, release SRIs' earlier


 It's only 2 days away!!!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's only 2 days away!!!


 That's 2 days too long!


----------



## Boravdb (Jul 2, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> For anyone that may not be attending Waterfest this weekend, we will be adding both the 2.5 QuickFlow SRI as well as the SRI-specific software products for purchase directly from our website upon our return from Englishtown, NJ.
> 
> So the answer to your question is: *YES ! !* You will be able to order both the SRI and the C2 SRI software for the 2.5 directly off of our ever-changing website. We will also be updating our FB Fan Page with links and pictures of the NEW QuickFlow SRI following the show.
> 
> C2


 I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself!:laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's only 2 days away!!!


 man that is 48 hours, that is 2880 minutes


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Boravdb said:


> I wonder if you guys have the same set up for the 2011 Jetta 2.5L?


 i would assume yes, because the engine layout is the same; just the software maybe different


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I do have a question that I need to know now.... Are the intake manis coming powdercoated or raw/polished?


----------



## Boravdb (Jul 2, 2011)

eatrach said:


> i would assume yes, because the engine layout is the same; just the software maybe different


 That's what I figure but my only concern would be the power steering pump being in the way. If I could get by that without having to move it I would be more than over joyed.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Boravdb said:


> That's what I figure but my only concern would be the power steering pump being in the way. If I could get by that without having to move it I would be more than over joyed.


 Thats right... They went back to the pump... You should be fine... Get back there and take some measurements. :thumbup:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> i have the money on the pocket, and waiting to buy a mani... FAST!


x2! I'm holding out until WF to see what C2 releases...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I do have a question that I need to know now.... Are the intake manis coming powdercoated or raw/polished?


 x2 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Thats right... They went back to the pump... You should be fine... Get back there and take some measurements. :thumbup:


 Edit: just realized question was about 2011 jetta..
There is no power steering pump on the mk5... Its electronic assist...
Dunno if this is mk5 related, but the 2.5 isn't pulley operated p/s
Now maybe its possible to find a rack from a mk5 and swap it into the '11


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

This time tomorrow I'll be at the booth checking out all the new products  I'll be sure to give them some hell for not having a turbo flash for my ECU


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

jimmy, can you post HP numbers; as of yet, no dyno figures on the SRI with the software.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> jimmy, can you post HP numbers; as of yet, no dyno figures on the SRI with the software.


 Yup i'll post the power numbers for the SRI and EL kit tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> Yup i'll post the power numbers for the SRI and EL kit tomorrow :thumbup:


 thanks bro:thumbup:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

My wallet is ready. I can't wait! :snowcool:


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

H3LVTCA said:


> My wallet is ready. I can't wait! :snowcool:


 same here :wave:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

H3LVTCA said:


> My wallet is ready. I can't wait! :snowcool:


 x2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

today is the day... waiting for a lot of numbers!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> today is the day... waiting for a lot of numbers!


I work today and will be checking for updates throughout the day - with my credit card in hand!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Dont care about numbers, thats all relative, just want to know how this is coming finished...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Pics are up on C2's Facebook page!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Pics are up on C2's Facebook page!


 Sure would be nice if i could get on their face book page. Just keeps booting me off before it loads.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0496192906_230731627905_7306830_5272417_n.jpg


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

But where are the HP numbers for everything!??


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Msrp $999


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be there in 20 minutes, I'll post numbers as soon as I can


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet pics, looks like its the stock mounting location for the tb too  

Thanks for posting them up. Looking forward to some numbers. Have a look at the new NA exahust while you are there too please. Wouldn't mind knowing the msrp on that baby.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

The SRI is here with a sign saying "still a work in progress". it won't be ready for a few weeks yet...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oh.. well, back to waiting i guess


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> It won't be ready for a few weeks yet...


:facepalm:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

hah. anyone have a look at the new exhaust and dp? msrp in stainless?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> hah. anyone have a look at the new exhaust and dp? msrp in stainless?


 didn't see it displayed, but forgot to ask about it until i was already at my car to leave. didn't want to walk back:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]m (Mar 15, 2009)

To quote a quote of Trillypop's 

"2.5L forums are full of high hopes and huge disappointments" 
:facepalm: 

Oh well, I'm trying to buy a new car any way so saving money will be good for now.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Haha, my signature says it all!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

(sigh). guess keep waiting:facepalm: 
Thanks for your help Jimmy


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea no problem. I was surprised to get there and see that it wasn't available yet. I was standing right next to a guy who had money and was there to actually purchase one too  

It's a very nice piece though. Potter said they're hoping to have it done by the end of this month. Chris said again that it will be around 200-205whp


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> 200-205whp


 :what: that is impressive. 
Well, Chris better work on Group buy discount for making us wait. ANYONE ELSE in on this?


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

eatrach said:


> ANYONE ELSE in on this?


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

eatrach said:


> :what: that is impressive.
> Well, Chris better work on Group buy discount for making us wait. ANYONE ELSE in on this?


 I'm in, but that is with no tune right?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm in, but that is with no tune right?


 Yea tune is separate, hey its still $400 cheaper than the UM with tune and also you may be able to use the cai you have..


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TrillyPop said:


> hah. anyone have a look at the new exhaust and dp? msrp in stainless?


 I want to say $799 for a 3in DP with highflow CAT in stainless was what I was told last time.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

well, let's talk to Jason, maybe he can give us a package at a discounted price=SRI+TUNE.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> I want to say $799 for a 3in DP with highflow CAT in stainless was what I was told last time.


 Not a bad price


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its a great price!
I really dig how its tucked under and has the velocity stacks on each runner inside... clearly it was very thought out... For around a grand I'd be in for sure


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Its a great price!
> I really dig how its tucked under and has the velocity stacks on each runner inside... clearly it was very thought out... For around a grand I'd be in for sure


 Looks to be a cnc'd piece not individual v-stacks like UM or EJ's. That is pretty cool. Im mostly curious on the flange, that is not welded on in that pic. Is it like the EJ and UM with the bungs integrated, or a plate flange with bung posts welded on? Also interested in the fuel rail situation. Id like a -an fitting on both sides so I can run a braided hose back to the 044 pump, and an adjustable FPR opcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

That's a nice price, and it looks good too. 

Still, I have to wait for unitronic to come out with theirs


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah the c2 kit is probably the intake manifold ill end up getting. i wonder if they of the 09 thing sorted out 



thygreyt said:


> That's a nice price, and it looks good too.
> 
> Still, I have to wait for unitronic to come out with theirs


 i hope its not going to be plastic like the one shown in the 2.5t quatro bunny


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why is that?? plastic has a couple advantages over aluminum... one being that it will maintian lower temps


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

And its cheaper would be sweet to get an sri with programming for under 1000 bucks.


----------



## Boravdb (Jul 2, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> yeah the c2 kit is probably the intake manifold ill end up getting. i wonder if they of the 09 thing sorted out
> 
> 
> 
> i hope its not going to be plastic like the one shown in the 2.5t quatro bunny


 I wonder what kinda hp your pushing with all that?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

hmm i didnt think of that. ur right on that greyt 
what other advantages are there? probably cheaper 


to boravdb 
there is a whole build thread on that car but its 536 hp. 

but lets not get off topic:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

should be cheaper, and it looks sort of oem which helps at dealer, inspections, etc.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Doubt itll ever come out...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Doubt itll ever come out...


 neagative nancy... It'll come, but we will all be in our late 50's and 60's...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> should be cheaper, and it looks sort of oem which helps at dealer, inspections, etc.


 Might be cheaper but deffinately isnt as pretty as a metal one haha. No one wants to stare at plastic unde their hood. Thats why most of us got rid of as much of it as possible from our cars to make it look like a real engine. I do see the reasoning behind using it tho, there are benefits. Just wouldnt want one personaly.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Might be cheaper but deffinately isnt as pretty as a metal one haha. No one wants to stare at plastic unde their hood. Thats why most of us got rid of as much of it as possible from our cars to make it look like a real engine. I do see the reasoning behind using it tho, there are benefits. Just wouldnt want one personaly.


 I think I'd prefer it as long as I didn't lose any power. This HEP manifold gets freakin HOT. I can't tell you how many times I've burnt myself trying to work under the hood on that damn thing. Plus keeping the stock TB location would be a plus for me. 

BTW, very disappointed that this thread isn't full of turbo kit pics and numbers yet...


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

(rant) 
I'm so bummed about these companies hyping up products that are still in prototypical stages, hyping them up and then being super vague about their release date, performance increases, etc. 

The 2.5L engine was introduced mid-2005, and (I think, through the VWVortex, GolfMKV and other media) there is a verifiable audience for aftermarket performance products _beyond_ simple intakes and exhausts but not as extreme as force-induction. SIX years has been long enough to create a plethora of products for the 2.0L FSI engine, but not the 2.5L (which was introduced introduced alongside the 5-cylinder.) Is it really that much more difficult to tune and create things for?  

The thread from Unitronic and DM Motorsport when they built the 2.5T AWD Rabbit was really awesome to watch evolve, but why wasn't ever finished? Last I heard they were having trouble getting the car start up. 

Time and time again, my signature by TrillyPop proves to be true. (/rant)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

H3LVTCA said:


> The thread from Unitronic and DM Motorsport when they built the 2.5T AWD Rabbit was really awesome to watch evolve, but why wasn't ever finished? Last I heard they were having trouble getting the car start up.
> 
> Time and time again, my signature by TrillyPop proves to be true. (/rant)


 i agree with the signature. 

on the uni rabbit, they never had the time nor the effort to complete it. They finally started working on it after sowo, they wanted to have it done for Waterfest. dunno if it ever happened... i wasnt at waterfest, so i dont know, but i'll ask (as always) on wed, once they are back. 

and for the unbelievers, yes, they are working on the 2.5... they were re doing their SW up to sowo... then they dropped everything to the back burner, so they could focus on the 3 UNITRONIC cars for waterfest, which were the AWD wabbit, the A3 and dont remember the last one.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, we shall see. opcorn:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yes the rabbit was there at Waterfest, but as always just sits on display so who knows if they got it running. check it out and let us know fred


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> yes the rabbit was there at Waterfest, but as always just sits on display so who knows if they got it running. check it out and let us know fred


they should be back and working tomorrow, but i wont bother untill wednesday so that they are rested.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> yes the rabbit was there at Waterfest, but as always just sits on display so who knows if they got it running. check it out and let us know fred


It has not really been a functional car since they started. Heck last year at Vagkraft here in Toronto, it didnt even have a battery in it! :facepalm: Unitronics is a joke with this 2.5, I have sent countless emails and also phone calls with the same answer. "We will not have a flash for forced induction with the 2.5" :thumbdown::thumbdown:

As I am Canadian, I gave them first throw. Keep business local right? I get no love from them. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Although, I got a chance to speak with Chris from C2. I am upset that the SRI was not available for sale, but... I am also glad they did not release a product that is NOT ready. The craftsmanship on this SRI is above and beyond with fitted gaskets, billet aluminum and 204.8WHP testing already done. 2 weeks is good for me to wait for a finished product that will hold the exact TB position and will accommodate all intakes currently available for the stock 2.5L motor.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

GTACanuck said:


> Although, I got a chance to speak with Chris from C2. I am upset that the SRI was not available for sale, but... I am also glad they did not release a product that is NOT ready. The craftsmanship on this SRI is above and beyond with fitted gaskets, billet aluminum and 204.8WHP testing already done. 2 weeks is good for me to wait for a finished product that will hold the exact TB position and will accommodate all intakes currently available for the stock 2.5L motor.


:thumbup:


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> It has not really been a functional car since they started. Heck last year at Vagkraft here in Toronto, it didnt even have a battery in it! :facepalm: Unitronics is a joke with this 2.5, I have sent countless emails and also phone calls with the same answer. "We will not have a flash for forced induction with the 2.5" :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> As* I am Canadian*, I gave them first throw. Keep business local right? I get no love from them. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


 ah canada, i miss living there :thumbup:
i love that car, got a chance to speak to one of the guys from unitronic about it and his exact words were "go stand behind it, your ears will bleed." managed to grab a video of it on my phone, if you guys are interested. sounded like it ran to me  
either way, enough thread jack. i also checked out c2s manifold; awesome construction, looks great, i've never been one to knock a company for taking their time to make something as good as they think it could be


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

turtles said:


> ah canada, i miss living there :thumbup:
> i love that car, got a chance to speak to one of the guys from unitronic about it and his exact words were "go stand behind it, your ears will bleed." managed to grab a video of it on my phone, if you guys are interested. sounded like it ran to me
> either way, enough thread jack. i also checked out c2s manifold; awesome construction, looks great, i've never been one to knock a company for taking their time to make something as good as they think it could be


post the video in a new thread i wanna see


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Throw the vid into the 2.5t owners thread.]

Last I talked to them (2 weeks ago), it was still a work in progress. I saw it last year at waterfest (non - functional), last year @ Vagkraft (non-functional again) this year i walked right by it not giving a ****.

I dont know why you would bring it to all these shows and not support the platform. :screwy:

I would love to see the video you have of it running. opcorn:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

GTACanuck, it is sad, like you mentioned in early reply, that this engine has been out for years, and no one has anything decent for it; except C2 and the 3 different turbo stages.
What's interesting, today, I was checking UM's facebook page; everything they had was on the 2.0T, and the R32. Pathetic if you asked me. 
This is why I like some of the tuners for BMW; especially Dinan. They have everything for every single model.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Throw the vid into the 2.5t owners thread.]
> 
> Last I talked to them (2 weeks ago), it was still a work in progress. I saw it last year at waterfest (non - functional), last year @ Vagkraft (non-functional again) this year i walked right by it not giving a ****.
> 
> ...


ill make a new thread, youtube won't play the sound with the video, guess ill try on vimeo


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> "We will not have a flash for forced induction with the 2.5" :thumbdown::thumbdown:


well, you clearly spoke with the wrong guy at unitronic.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> well, you clearly spoke with the wrong guy at unitronic.



I sure hope i did. Who the Heck is Lavi @ Unitronic then? this is the reply i got about uni & turbo files for the 2.5L 



> What your looking for is not something we currently offer, as our setup was done custom for that one vehicle and ecu. Also the tuner along with David have been out on vacation adding to delay in getting a direct answer. I did not want to prematurely stated that we do not offer any support for that and look into all possibilities.


Supposedly he is a business analyst at Unitronics. Thats what his signature says. First off, I emailed 3 weeks before i got any kind of reply. They asked "what year". I then emailed back with my year, which is a 2008 and it took me 4 weeks for an answer. Whats quoted above was my answer. 

If it takes that long to get any kind of communication in return, I will not do business with you. Its that simple.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


> If it takes that long to get any kind of communication in return, I will not do business with you. Its that simple.


Sounds like the douchebags at Eurojet. Worst customer service ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

eatrach said:


> well, let's talk to Jason, maybe he can give us a package at a discounted price=SRI+TUNE.


Don't quote me on anything, but I will see what I can do.



pennsydubbin said:


> It's a very nice piece though. Potter said they're hoping to have it done by the end of this month. Chris said again that it will be around 200-205whp


It is a bummer, but running into problems never helps. Like mentioned before, it would be better to wait and have a top quality product vs. one that was rushed, had issues, and people are disappointed with it. 

Please just be patient. We are just as excited to release everything as you are.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

turtles said:


> ill make a new thread, youtube won't play the sound with the video, guess ill try on vimeo


No sound because that POS trailer queen doesnt run. Never will, They can put a battery in it to play tunes at their BS booths all they want, but doesnt change the fact that it doesnt run. AMOF 
h20 last year a few of their booth cars did not run, this, and savko's trailer queen jetta


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Don't quote me on anything, but I will see what I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ill definitely wait to buy the C2 manifold if there will be a discounted price for those interested in a group buy

any takers?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I sure hope i did. Who the Heck is Lavi @ Unitronic then? this is the reply i got about uni & turbo files for the 2.5L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNI is a "Glamour" company I like to call them. Focus more on marketing, and cool logos, and how extravagant their booth will be and which hooker strippers they will have at the next show, instead of their products. Lets face it, they do very well with the 1.8t and DSG flashes, they dont need to focus on this motor, its production cost they know they wont get back.

I x2 your talking to the right person at UNI. I called last year when I pieced together the turbo kit for my old rabbit, and looked to them for tuning, and a few weeks after asking for a BT file, that I did most of the data logging, all they wouldve had to do was pull timing and even out the powerband, but my response was "2.5 turbo files are not something we are looking to do for the time being" thats fine iiwiis, but dont tell me to data log and send it over for nothing. 

I liked UNI, Love the product of theirs I have, just C2 and UM have my full attention now :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Well, I received an email from jeffery at UM, asking me for my opinion. I am not going to say what I replied, because this is a C2 thread; but if you want to know PM me. 

And Jason, I am waiting.... with a bag of popcorn in my handopcorn:

PS. If I don't reply right away, that is because I am detailing my mom's car.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

straight form C2....

*We showed our newest product, 2.5L I5 QuickFlow SRI at this weekend's Waterfest in NJ, and it was a HUGE hit. We have one last fitting this week just so we will be 110% sure of fitment. Once we accomplish that, our first production run of 10 should be available (within 2 weeks).

Benefits to the C2 2.5 QuickFlow SRI:

1. MSRP: $999

2. IN STOCK

3. FITS WITHOUT MODIFICATIONS

4. Re use OEM intake flange gaskets

5. TB in OEM location so all CAI will work

6. 205whp....yeah, WHEEL HP with C2 Software/CAI/Headers

7. SEXY Looking ♥ ♥ ♥

Along with the C2Motorsports QuickFlow SRI, we will have SRI-Specific software available, MSRP: $399.

When purchased as a Combo, we will discount $100*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No sound because that POS trailer queen doesnt run. Never will, They can put a battery in it to play tunes at their BS booths all they want, but doesnt change the fact that it doesnt run. AMOF
> h20 last year a few of their booth cars did not run, this, and savko's trailer queen jetta


wow. a bit harsh, and talking out of your ass. w/e. get your facts straight.

*josh*, on your post you said:

205whp....yeah, WHEEL HP with C2 Software/CAI/Headers 

so, thats 205 with or w/o headers?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> wow. a bit harsh, and talking out of your ass. w/e. get your facts straight.
> 
> *josh*, on your post you said:
> 
> ...


I would read this as 205 whp with SRI, software, CAI, and header.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> straight form C2....
> 
> *We showed our newest product, 2.5L I5 QuickFlow SRI at this weekend's Waterfest in NJ, and it was a HUGE hit. We have one last fitting this week just so we will be 110% sure of fitment. Once we accomplish that, our first production run of 10 should be available (within 2 weeks).
> 
> ...


I am down. problem is, how to get the software since I am in SoCal.
I like the $100 off :laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> *4. Re use OEM intake flang*


 How does this work???



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> *5. TB in OEM location so all CAI will work*


 One of the many reason why I love this design over others.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> wow. a bit harsh, and talking out of your ass. w/e. get your facts straight.


Whatever Greyt. It is what it is, the car does not drive. Nor did savko's jetta, untill a few weeks ago, even now it overheats like crazy I hear. They are OPINIONS, only facts stated are the cars are not useable which is 100% true. For what its worth every company has to have their FANBOI's which is fine, whatever eace:

You love them and their product. :thumbup: I dislike them for reasons many others have, I like my tune for the price I paid, its just time to move on. They have not stated plans to or made any progress on the 2.5, sh*t they wont even do bt files. Well C2 and UM do, as of now they are the front runners in the 2.5 game :thumbup:

On topic :screwy:

Im curious as too this whole re use of the oem intake flange


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

CAN ANYONE show me what an OEM INTAKE FLANGE look like ? and why is everyone making a big deal out of it


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I'm willing to put a 50% deposit down on the SRI if anyone at C2 cares to hold one of those ten for me.

PM me.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it means they use factory gaskets for the head and tb falnges....UNlike the other SRI out there that have aftermarket o-rings. the factory gaskest will fit100% on the motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I'm willing to put a 50% deposit down on the SRI if anyone at C2 cares to hold one of those ten for me.
> 
> PM me.


PMed


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> I would read this as 205 whp with SRI, software, CAI, and header.


When I spoke with Chris @ C2 during the show. He said CAI, C2 Software, C2 SRI and a free flowing exhaust. He did not mention an exhaust header unless that falls under free flowing, IDK.

I will pick one up the second it is available. :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> it means they use factory gaskets for the head and tb falnges....UNlike the other SRI out there that have aftermarket o-rings. the factory gaskest will fit100% on the motor.


I don't know what it is, but the light bulb came on while I was at work. I pictured what a factory flange gasket looked like. 
I would pick up an SRI too. However, I want to know Jason how can I get my hands on the software.


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

Software is my concern as well. Northern California here.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

whats your concern with the software?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> whats your concern with the software?


I believe the concern is where to get it flashed


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

worse case. ship it to c2, its a quick turn around


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> worse case. ship it to c2, its a quick turn around


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> whats your concern with the software?


My concern is the vicinity of a shop that can do the flash. I don't have another car to drive, so sending out my ecu In the mail is a non-starter..


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hopefully My ecu gets back this week. I've sent it to them twice already, they're great at getting it back to you!

Soooo... I may have lost the turbo on the car, but i'll have this as a housewarming gift when I move. 

C2 has been nothing short of AMAZING to me this past year and a half, and I'll continue to support and buy their products. I can't wait to be driving a C2 n/a 2.5L. 



Hey Jason, do you guys do any tunes on the 2011 TDI's at all? You know I wanna do it... :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I believe the concern is where to get it flashed





digitalpirat said:


> My concern is the vicinity of a shop that can do the flash. I don't have another car to drive, so sending out my ecu In the mail is a non-starter..


We have dealers all over. Check this out and see if one is in your area. If not then you will have to send it in to us, but like mentioned we are good at getting it back to you shortly. 

http://www.c2motorsports.com/index.php?option=com_webmapplus&view=webmapplus&category=0&Itemid=54




TeamZleep said:


> Hopefully My ecu gets back this week. I've sent it to them twice already, they're great at getting it back to you!
> 
> C2 has been nothing short of AMAZING to me this past year and a half, and I'll continue to support and buy their products. I can't wait to be driving a C2 n/a 2.5L.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words! As far as the 2011 TDIs, we do not have anything yet on them... Once we get more into it though, we will be updating everyone in any way we can.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Jason,

Quick question I forgot to ask Chris over the phone..
The SRI software supports ALL 2.5l ECUs from 2008?
Just curious because the first time I took my Rabbit in for an APR flash, they didn't have my VIN/ECU on file (something along those lines). 
I could always PM my VIN if you need it.
Thanks.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Jason,
> 
> Quick question I forgot to ask Chris over the phone..
> The SRI software supports ALL 2.5l ECUs from 2008?
> ...


Definitely a good idea to check into that before installing. Wish I would have done that before putting my turbo on so I could have had the file made while I was installing it. Still don't have an exact date for when it will be done by - hopefully by later today or tomorrow. REALLY need my car tomorrow afternoon for a weekend conference


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Jason,
> 
> Quick question I forgot to ask Chris over the phone..
> The SRI software supports ALL 2.5l ECUs from 2008?
> ...


C2 QuickFlow and QuickFlow specific software is available for all models of the 2.5L I5 equipped cars from years: 2005 - 2009



pennsydubbin said:


> Definitely a good idea to check into that before installing. Wish I would have done that before putting my turbo on so I could have had the file made while I was installing it. Still don't have an exact date for when it will be done by - hopefully by later today or tomorrow. REALLY need my car tomorrow afternoon for a weekend conference


Your software was finished and loaded to the C2 server yesterday. Check with your C2Motorsports Dealer and setup a scheduled flash time....you are GOOD TO GO ! ! ! !


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Your software was finished and loaded to the C2 server yesterday. Check with your C2Motorsports Dealer and setup a scheduled flash time....you are GOOD TO GO ! ! ! ![/QUOTE said:


> Omg really?!?! You guys are amazing and I can't thank you enough! Now I can't wait to add the SRI to the car in a few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Omg really?!?! You guys are amazing and I can't thank you enough! Now I can't wait to add the SRI to the car in a few weeks :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We have dealers all over. Check this out and see if one is in your area. If not then you will have to send it in to us, but like mentioned we are good at getting it back to you shortly.
> 
> http://www.c2motorsports.com/index.php?option=com_webmapplus&view=webmapplus&category=0&Itemid=54


Thank you, there are two dealers within 100 miles. That should work. CHEERS


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

Any word on when/if 2010+ software will be ready for the SRI?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Negesh said:


> Any word on when/if 2010+ software will be ready for the SRI?


I'm assuming it's gonna be a while for that. Us 05-08 guys have waited long enough, it's your turn to wait.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Jimmy is on cloud nine :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Jimmy is on cloud nine :laugh:


lol, not yet. Car's still not ready to go. More logging and software changes will be made tomorrow.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sheesh! I think the gauge pods will be there tomorrow btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Negesh said:


> Any word on when/if 2010+ software will be ready for the SRI?





TeamZleep said:


> I'm assuming it's gonna be a while for that. Us 05-08 guys have waited long enough, it's your turn to wait.


:laugh::laugh: That was funny. You are correct though, it won't be for some time. I can't say for sure though you never know 



eatrach said:


> Jimmy is on cloud nine :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

So I dont know if its been mentioned yet or not, but any idea when the dyno numbers will be available for the EL kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

RaBBiT MKV said:


> So I dont know if its been mentioned yet or not, but any idea when the dyno numbers will be available for the EL kit?


I keep saying soon, but instead of letting everyone down I will say that I have no idea. :facepalm:

We hit some bumps with the EL turbo kit and we are still trying to make it perfect instead of releasing products that are just "okay". I hope everyone can understand this and keep patient with us!

BUT, when the kit is released there will be numbers. I do know that much.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I keep saying soon, but instead of letting everyone down I will say that I have no idea. :facepalm:
> 
> We hit some bumps with the EL turbo kit and we are still trying to make it perfect instead of releasing products that are just "okay". I hope everyone can understand this and keep patient with us!
> 
> BUT, when the kit is released there will be numbers. I do know that much.


Keep those hater blockers up! :thumbup: for quality!


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I keep saying soon, but instead of letting everyone down I will say that I have no idea. :facepalm:
> 
> We hit some bumps with the EL turbo kit and we are still trying to make it perfect instead of releasing products that are just "okay". I hope everyone can understand this and keep patient with us!
> 
> BUT, when the kit is released there will be numbers. I do know that much.


I understand. I might end up just going with a stage 2 kit, but I wont make a decision until the numbers are available. I will continue to sit back and wait while gathering some $$ :thumbup:


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I keep saying soon, but instead of letting everyone down I will say that I have no idea. :facepalm:
> 
> We hit some bumps with the EL turbo kit and we are still trying to make it perfect instead of releasing products that are just "okay". I hope everyone can understand this and keep patient with us!
> 
> BUT, when the kit is released there will be numbers. I do know that much.


Take your time. It will be released when it's released. I would rather have a polished and quality product over something released too soon that ends of having problems. That and it gives me more time to save up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

1 week!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Jason, when is the "a la carte" pricing gonna be available on all the forced induction goodies? I wanna start buying stuff piece by piece for my build in the spring. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Jason, when is the "a la carte" pricing gonna be available on all the forced induction goodies? I wanna start buying stuff piece by piece for my build in the spring. :thumbup:


x2


----------



## cbdr18 (Jul 18, 2007)

what about for the 2009 VW Rabbit guys...


----------



## Whitwabit (Feb 4, 2011)

cbdr18 said:


> what about for the 2009 VW Rabbit guys...


x2


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

cbdr18 said:


> what about for the 2009 VW Rabbit guys...


I was told that the 09+ (and mk6) love would happen sometime in summer. But that was with the original release date of the hardware. So we're probably now looking at fourth quarter of the year, if not later.


Peter


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Jason, when is the "a la carte" pricing gonna be available on all the forced induction goodies? I wanna start buying stuff piece by piece for my build in the spring. :thumbup:


All of that will be released with the EL kit. I won't say an exact date right now because I would hate to disappoint people, but very very soon.  



cbdr18 said:


> what about for the 2009 VW Rabbit guys...


Don't really have much for '09. We have plenty of "projects" going on, so hopefully once all of those clear over we can start tapping into that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do you guys have any eta for the numbers?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

09+ turbo software is not happening this summer...I'm guessing probably next summer before anyone is actually able to flash us some turbo software on the siemens ECUs...


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

subscribed....waiting on release date......maybe just in time for tax refund.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

FYI: C2's 2.5L Short Runner Intake Manifold is now listed for sale on their website.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kiserhd said:


> FYI: C2's 2.5L Short Runner Intake Manifold is now listed for sale on their website.


Sent them 50% a couple weeks ago.. Hopefully they come calling for the other half because I want this SRI so bad!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

1. Their website is so poorly designed! It took me ~15 minutes to find the manifold!
2. I'm sorry but claiming 205WHP and _proving_ 205WHP are two different things. I'll wait to see a dynograph before purchasing.


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm guessing its safe to assume that getting the manifold without software is fairly pointless?

I'm half tempted to get the manifold now and the software whenever it is available...suppose i need some patience!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

H3LVTCA said:


> 1. Their website is so poorly designed! It took me ~15 minutes to find the manifold! ...


Go to their website and type 'sri' in the search box. 
Last item on the list. 
Simple. 

..but I agree, their website needs help.

They also need some extra pictures of the SRI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Sent them 50% a couple weeks ago.. Hopefully they come calling for the other half because I want this SRI so bad!


You are still first in line! You will be hearing from us shortly. 



H3LVTCA said:


> 1. Their website is so poorly designed! It took me ~15 minutes to find the manifold!





DriveVW4Life said:


> ..but I agree, their website needs help.


I want to hear your opinions! What would everyone like to see if we did happen to get a complete make-over on the site?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I want to hear your opinions! What would everyone like to see if we did happen to get a complete make-over on the site?


BOOBIES :heart: opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> BOOBIES :heart: opcorn:


Hahaha! Lets see if Chris would be cool with that! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I want to hear your opinions! What would everyone like to see if we did happen to get a complete make-over on the site?


Well for one, I wouldn't have a SRI listed under forced induction parts. Took me a while to find it also.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Id like to see what the Stage 3 turbo kit actually consists of and more info on that. Dynos for both the Stage 2 kit and the SRI would be good to add too.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm interested in stg 2 plus sri info too... I'm wanting to go pro.maf asap too any info guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I will see what I can do to make and make it better for you all.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

here's a quote from a customer that just left last night with a 2.5L stage 2 C2 turbo kit installed.

*"Hahaha sorry guys I haven't stopped driving my car since I left NLS about 4 hrs ago. I'm having so much fun with the car. It's great...can't even imagine not having this car boost'd I just had a heart stopping moment with the car though! I was on the highway ripping on it." --J.M.*

guess he's happy! 
who's nexts?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> who's nexts?


I am planning to do my build in the spring. I may just make a vacation out of it and come see you guys :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sounds good! tons of cool stuff around here to have vacation fun with!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I am planning to do my build in the spring. I may just make a vacation out of it and come see you guys :thumbup:


DO IT! Was out there for Cult Classic about a month ago, one of the most fun vacations I have been on. Philly isn't far away either!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> DO IT! Was out there for Cult Classic about a month ago, one of the most fun vacations I have been on. Philly isn't far away either!


 
That and I would rather not pay duties crossing the border on over 3k of parts! :banghead:

And also not to forget, having a reputable shop do the install that knows this setup


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

SMART idea GTA. Why let the government make more money off of you; only to go to social services.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> here's a quote from a customer that just left last night with a 2.5L stage 2 C2 turbo kit installed.
> 
> *"Hahaha sorry guys I haven't stopped driving my car since I left NLS about 4 hrs ago. I'm having so much fun with the car. It's great...can't even imagine not having this car boost'd I just had a heart stopping moment with the car though! I was on the highway ripping on it." --J.M.*
> 
> ...


Jimmy sounds happy hahaha. Ive had a few of those moments on the highway already with no turbo but I can only imagine if my car was also boosted . Id just get myself in wayyy too much trouble.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

would the sri be worth it without headers? How much of a power difference do you think it would be with the stock headers?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I still have my stock header and it works just fine. I think headers will only up the hp another 10 at the wheels, but its still worth it. It also depends on which kinda header you get, either shorty or long tube. Im sure the hp and tq varies between both kinds. That will prolly be my next mod, just need to save up the money.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

Put almost 8k on the kit...still love it


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Veee Dubn,

Glad your enjoy the setup. Do you have a videos??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

mmrabbit said:


> Hi Veee Dubn,
> 
> Glad your enjoy the setup. Do you have a videos??


I posted some videos of 2nd gear pull and a rev video a couple pages back.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you C2, for all work you put into the 2.5.... :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

mmrabbit said:


> Thank you C2, for all work you put into the 2.5.... :beer:


We are trying our hardest! Glad everyone is still being patient with us :beer::beer:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

The website is looking better.

But I wanna see a thread titled "C2's new 2.5l turbo tunes for siemens ECUs!" I have your stage 3 and wanna be your guinea pig


----------



## Boravdb (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't wait for C2 to come out with the package for the 2011 Jetta SEL:thumbup: Then it'll be off to Lousville to get er' hooked up!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> The website is looking better.
> 
> But I wanna see a thread titled "*C2's new 2.5l turbo tunes for siemens ECUs!*" I have your stage 3 and wanna be your guinea pig


this:thumbup:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No sound because that POS trailer queen doesnt run. Never will, They can put a battery in it to play tunes at their BS booths all they want, but doesnt change the fact that it doesnt run. AMOF
> h20 last year a few of their booth cars did not run, this, and savko's trailer queen jetta


You should know better than to use MY name and the word "trailer" in the same sentence. :facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Savvv said:


> You should know better than to use MY name and the word "trailer" in the same sentence. :facepalm:


Its nothing personal against you. When we met you were cool. Its just become a common association to the car eace: Soooo many locals sport that dumba*s sticker of a MK4 Jetta on a trailer with Savkowned or whatever it says underneath. 

Now your work on that Mkv.... I like the PCV setup you came up with :thumbup:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Its nothing personal against you. When we met you were cool. Its just become a common association to the car eace: Soooo many locals sport that dumba*s sticker of a MK4 Jetta on a trailer with Savkowned or whatever it says underneath.
> 
> Now your work on that Mkv.... I like the PCV setup you came up with :thumbup:


Haha...well I'll save that retort for a private message as I don't feel the need to bring _them_ into a public argument here.

Thanks tho.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Haha...well I'll save that retort for a private message as I don't feel the need to bring _them_ into a public argument here.
> 
> Thanks tho.


Whelp sorry to have offended you... I was told someone from C2 was coming to a gtg this weekend in Cleveland :sly:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Question about the new fmic,

What's the routing of it? Single side inlet and outlet? or conventional left in, right side out? Also can you guys give me an idea on measurements? I want to give the fmic route a try


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Question about the new fmic,
> 
> What's the routing of it? Single side inlet and outlet? or conventional left in, right side out? Also can you guys give me an idea on measurements? I want to give the fmic route a try


page 4 shows pictures of the FMIC set up


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I was told someone from C2 was coming to a gtg this weekend in Cleveland :sly:


You were told right. I will be there


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> Question about the new fmic,
> 
> What's the routing of it? Single side inlet and outlet? or conventional left in, right side out? Also can you guys give me an idea on measurements? I want to give the fmic route a try


Off their website

2.5 Rabbit/Jetta - FMIC

Price per Unit (piece): $559.00	

Function: This intercooler assembly has been specifically designed to mount behind the Mk5 Rabbit 2.5L with minimal modification to the vehicle. It features a 18” x 6.5” x 3.25” bar & plate core. Custom endtanks have been designed to allow fitment. The design of these endtanks represent the ONLY way you can fit a FMIC on a Mk5 Rabbit 2.5L. The intercooler rests on the core support and is mounted to the bumper rebar using permanent brackets.

Construction: The intercooler core is made from 6061 aluminum. The endtanks are CNC machined from 1/8” 6061 aluminum sheet and welded on a precision fixture. Inlet/outlet tubing is 6061 aluminum, bead rolled. Mounting brackets are 6061 aluminum and stainless steel hardware is included. 100% TIG welded. 

Finish: This intercooler will be shipped complete in our “fabricated” finish. All edges will be de-burred. Materials will vary in finish from raw to machined. Welding residues will remain. Any unsightly residues will be removed prior to shipping.

Included: This part number includes (1) intercooler assembly and (1) mounting hardware kit.


----------



## MrMontes (Nov 30, 2010)

Boravdb said:


> I can't wait for C2 to come out with the package for the 2011 Jetta SEL:thumbup: Then it'll be off to Lousville to get er' hooked up!


And for the 09+ 2.5l rabbit


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You were told right. I will be there


Who had to stroke you to show up :laugh: So you moved up here? Ill be there around 5:30 pm if you guys wanna stay up there for maybe a round 2? We may do a cruise somewhere after.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

here is a new pic of the manifold taken off their facebook page

its priced for$299










:thumbup:


now lets gets some tuning for 09+


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Dont car for the log design, but of the two mani's available log style is the only option. Ill live C2 will I be able to basically buy your kit minus the manifold and down pipe? I have a manifold, and I will make the down pipe... Or will I have to buy piece by piece? Also dont need a fmic or regular plumbing. Basically just turbo, sai reloc., tune, fueling, hardware, oil pan


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also will your tunes differ per turbo trim?


----------



## MrMontes (Nov 30, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> here is a new pic of the manifold taken off their facebook page
> 
> its priced for$299
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Im in line


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Also will your tunes differ per turbo trim?


no


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no


Sounds good, then Ill just get the base turbo till it starts to give.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nickbeezy said:


> here is a new pic of the manifold taken off their facebook page
> 
> its priced for$299
> 
> ...


man, this looks like it belongs in the medieval era:laugh:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Dont car for the log design, but of the two mani's available log style is the only option. Ill live C2 will I be able to basically buy your kit minus the manifold and down pipe? I have a manifold, and I will make the down pipe... Or will I have to buy piece by piece? Also dont need a fmic or regular plumbing. Basically just turbo, sai reloc., tune, fueling, hardware, oil pan


Not only will we be offering complete Stage 1,2 and 3 Turbo Kits...but for the DIY guys, ALL of our Turbo Kit components will be available a la carte. Buy as much or as little as you need for your project. Everything from Turbo Intake Pipes, to Downpipes, to FMICs will be available on our website here: http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=148&Itemid=58


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

C2Motorsports said:


> Not only will we be offering complete Stage 1,2 and 3 Turbo Kits...but for the DIY guys, ALL of our Turbo Kit components will be available a la carte. Buy as much or as little as you need for your project. Everything from Turbo Intake Pipes, to Downpipes, to FMICs will be available on our website here: http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=148&Itemid=58


tell me your products are MADE IN USA, and not chinese made products.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

you guys added a lot to the 2.5l section already :thumbup:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

eatrach said:


> tell me your products are MADE IN USA, and not chinese made products.


C2 Turbo exhaust manifolds are cast overseas.
C2 Manufactured Parts: Downpipes/Intake Pipes/FMIC/IC Piping/etc. are MADE IN USA
Turbos/Injectors/Waste Gate/Hardware/Silicon/etc. are purchased from our US suppliers


C2


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Any news on the exhaust sytems?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Any news on the exhaust sytems?


 I was just going to ask the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Any news on the exhaust sytems?


 Everything is unbelievably close to being finished, completed, and stocked on our shelf. It is obvious that we will be announcing it when that is available, but if you would like to keep up like our Facebook or check in repeatedly with our website.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dislike the fact that some companies dont keep to their announced launch dates..


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we all try our best. we ALWAYS(most companies) want the product to be perfect, tested, fitted and proven worthy of a new prodcut release. throwing a new product out on the market without the above things completed could do nothing good. it would just make a poor name for the company and very upset customers. a bit of patience and you will see great things..... promise


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't mind waiting I was just curious. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

CAD designed QuickFlow requires precision CNC machining to guarantee the quality that is expected of the C2Motorsports brand


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^HOLY F*CKING SH*T :what:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

look pretty... but number are always pretier


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok those pics are all I needed....I'm in...totally in... Will you take a kidney, first born and invitation to my wedding as payment?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> Ok those pics are all I needed....I'm in...totally in... Will you take a kidney,* no got mine and its still good, for now*. first born, *only cost us more money as it grows up-loss for us!* and invitation to my wedding as payment? *if we come then its travel expenses and we have to get a card and gift- another loss in cash for us...*


 not happening :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

stupid question, where does that "quickflow" fit?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

The picture is one section of a intake manifold flange for their new aftermarket intake manifold "QuickFlow SRI".


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> The picture is one section of a intake manifold flange for their new aftermarket intake manifold "QuickFlow SRI".


Yip. Cant wait opcorn:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

vwluger22 said:


> The picture is one section of a intake manifold flange for their new aftermarket intake manifold "QuickFlow SRI".


thanks bro.. i am a big picture type of person. gotta see the big picture. :thumbup:
But man that is one clean, good looking piece. Is it edible? :laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:laugh:

Here is a bigger picture of mk4 24v QuickFlow.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

vwluger22 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Here is a bigger picture of mk4 24v QuickFlow.


that is one clean job


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Must - Have - SRI


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I cannot wait for this!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Still pushing to get our new products for the 2.5l released on the market *very very* soon!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Still pushing to get our new products for the 2.5l released on the market *very very* soon!!


You think the 3" exhaust will be out for production in the next 2-3 weeks? If so, put me down as first on the list for the exhaust and a 3" turbo dp.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Still pushing to get our new products for the 2.5l released on the market *very very* soon!!


I sent you a PM about this but i figure its not going to be a bad thing for everyone to know this stuff.

Are we going to need and special tools for the install of the SRI? Will all the gaskets and hardware be included in the price? Will my stock catback be good enough with my EJ header or will i need an aftermarket catback? Would you be willing to do a package with the C2 N/A catback, SRI and programming? Is there anywhere near Toronto Ontario to get programmed? I don't really want to drive all the way to London for programming but i will if that's what it takes.

I think that's all for now, thanks C2 and Jason for being awesome!

Derek


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> You think the 3" exhaust will be out for production in the next 2-3 weeks? If so, put me down as first on the list for the exhaust and a 3" turbo dp.


No promises it will be.  Just keep updated with us!



DerekH said:


> Are we going to need and special tools for the install of the SRI? Will all the gaskets and hardware be included in the price? Will my stock catback be good enough with my EJ header or will i need an aftermarket catback? Would you be willing to do a package with the C2 N/A catback, SRI and programming? Is there anywhere near Toronto Ontario to get programmed? I don't really want to drive all the way to London for programming but i will if that's what it takes


No it is an easy install. Also, we are designing the SRI so that it will re-use the OE intake gaskets as well as mounting hardware. I think London will be the closest for you.  It hopefully isn't too bad of a drive though! The package includes SRI and software.


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

I know this is a noob question and i've done a little searching on google, but i just want to verify. The sri does replace a cai (such as the carbonio from apr).

Also, you can have a sri without having the EL turbo kit installed right? I want both but it's going to be a process of saving and building up (not to mention doing it all w/ approval from the wife )

Last question. Will the quickflow be sold with the sri or is this this a separate part intended to be an upgrade to the sri? If sold separately, what does it do for the sri?

Thanks! I am still relatively new to all of the engine mods (coming from a 2.0 mkiv, so there wasn't much more than exhaust and intake w/ ecu upgrades) :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

graphix3 said:


> I know this is a noob question and i've done a little searching on google, but i just want to verify. The sri does replace a cai (such as the carbonio from apr).
> 
> Also, you can have a sri without having the EL turbo kit installed right? I want both but it's going to be a process of saving and building up (not to mention doing it all w/ approval from the wife )
> 
> ...


Ill try to field this one. 

The C2 SRI uses the same mounting position for the throtle body. so you will be able to use the CAI that you have. Yes you can use the SRI without a turbo kit. with a good flowing exhaust and programming you'll be looking at 200 or so wheel HP. I belive that 'quickflow' is what C2 calls their SRIs. Like sony calls their tvs bravia.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

SRI - Short Runner Intake manifold

It does not replace a Cold Air Intake.

Yes

Quickflow is not a separate part, it is the manifold.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No it is an easy install. Also, we are designing the SRI so that it will re-use the OE intake gaskets as well as mounting hardware. I think London will be the closest for you.  It hopefully isn't too bad of a drive though! The package includes SRI and software.


Thanks Jason,

One last question that didn't get answered. Do you think the stock catback on the ej header will flow enough for me or should i upgrade the catback?

Although i may not enjoy the drive out to london, i think ill enjoy the drive back 

I appreciate the quick reply, i know you guys are busy. But i sure am glad you take the time you do with the community.


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

DerekH said:


> Ill try to field this one.
> 
> The C2 SRI uses the same mounting position for the throtle body. so you will be able to use the CAI that you have. Yes you can use the SRI without a turbo kit. with a good flowing exhaust and programming you'll be looking at 200 or so wheel HP. I belive that 'quickflow' is what C2 calls their SRIs. Like sony calls their tvs bravia.


What if I do not currently have a CAI? I am assuming can still work? Thank you for the response :wave:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DerekH said:


> Thanks Jason,
> Do you think the stock catback on the ej header will flow enough for me or should i upgrade the catback?
> 
> .


i would upgrade the cat back. the stock exhaust has 3 "mufflers". i'd get a good 2.5'' dual muffler exhaust. TT is my personal best choice if i don't build one myself


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

graphix3 said:


> What if I do not currently have a CAI? I am assuming can still work? Thank you for the response :wave:


your engine cover is your stock air box. with the SRI/quickflow/intake manifold(all the same, just called a few differnt things) you will not have the front mounting points the air box needs to mount to. SO, yes...you will need a CAI/cold air intake filter setup to work BEST with the SRI. and, any CAI will work because C2 thought about things and made the throttle body in the OEM stock location. so no custom piece has to be made. bolt on and go:thumbup:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Still pushing to get our new products for the 2.5l released on the market *very very* soon!!


How much longer till those turbo kits start shipping?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i would upgrade the cat back. the stock exhaust has 3 "mufflers". i'd get a good 2.5'' dual muffler exhaust. TT is my personal best choice if i don't build one myself


Thanks, i did cut out the res when i installed my header. However the other mufflers are pretty big. i would imagine the saving in weight alone is worth the mod let alone the better sound and flow. I was thinking about the TT but ill see if C2 will give me a deal on their exhaust if i am buying everything at once. I don't really mind having a loud car. My car inst exactly subtle anyways lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i would upgrade the cat back. the stock exhaust has 3 "mufflers". i'd get a good 2.5'' dual muffler exhaust. TT is my personal best choice if i don't build one myself


:thumbup::thumbup:



RedRumGTI said:


> How much longer till those turbo kits start shipping?


so close to being completed. we will obviously make a big announcement on here..


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> so close to being completed. we will obviously make a big announcement on here..


Good to hear, I'm getting antsy!! Keep checking my account for the full charge every evening


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Must - Have - SRI


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

gah this thread will be the end of me!

so here is what I'm thinking... getting cat back (eurojet) for christmas. saving up for the EL stage 1 kit, combined with carbonio, then sri to finish off the first phase.

upgradable for future: clutch and fmic w/ stage 2 software. at this point should I go 3" turbo back? its all dream right now but is the thought process right?

**** it! anyone want to start a fund :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

graphix3 said:


> gah this thread will be the end of me!
> 
> so here is what I'm thinking... getting cat back (eurojet) for christmas. saving up for the EL stage 1 kit, combined with carbonio, then sri to finish off the first phase.
> 
> ...


now, be smart and dont waste money.

why get a Carbonio, or a cat back, when both will be replaced once you go turbo?

i suggest you do a intercooled turbo set up... then worry about intake mani, and exhaust (yes, 3")...

if you dont see the turbo happening, then do intake, exhaust, intake mani, and SW. and get a turbo before you die.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> now, be smart and dont waste money.
> 
> why get a Carbonio, or a cat back, when both will be replaced once you go turbo?
> 
> ...


^ This!!!

I took the long road, hep Sri, countless intakes, and a couple exhaust systems (sold all except exhaust). If I had just made better plans and just saved the money for a turbo kit my bank account would look a lot better today.:beer:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, definitely gotta think longer term when doing this kind of stuff. My plan is sri, which should happen very soon should workmans comp decide to play nice.

Then clutch and limit slip diff (seeing as im an 07) build top end after that. Then build bottom and and slap a big turbo in. I know its a lot of steps but i really don't want to start breaking ****.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

DerekH said:


> Yeah, definitely gotta think longer term when doing this kind of stuff. My plan is sri, which should happen very soon should workmans comp decide to play nice.
> 
> Then clutch and limit slip diff (seeing as im an 07) build top end after that. Then build bottom and and slap a big turbo in. I know its a lot of steps but i really don't want to start breaking ****.


It might make it easy to buy another motor and build it on a stand then, unless you have other transportation, then go for it. eace:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my plans right now are to buy an intake mani, and then slowly but surely start buying all the turbo stuff, and supporting mods, and install everything on the same week.

-LSD
-forged rods & pistons (8.5:1)
-meth kit
-turbo kit (likely to be built... unless other plans pan out)
-big brakes
-valvetrain

but on the meanwhile, i can enjoy whatever NA power i can get...


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Sounds like a nice shopping list lol.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> It might make it easy to buy another motor and build it on a stand then, unless you have other transportation, then go for it. eace:


I live in Toronto, i can get around if i have to. I'd love to build my own motor but i don't really have a place or the tools to do so.


----------



## VWghost26 (Sep 29, 2010)

So are the power estimates:

EL kit 225 hp

Stage 1 250 hp 

to the wheels or crank ?


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

*thygreyt*

this is why i love the tex  so helpful! ok so after a long conversation with the wife  turbo will not be in the near future :banghead: (she wants a new car first) so grey i will probably be doing the same as you and do a slow build. that being said exhaust will be first, followed by sri and intake. first question, what exhaust should I get? it would seem that i would use the above parts with a turbo if i buy the right parts (minus carbonio). i don't want to re-buy things if i don't have to, although it's my understanding that a 3" catback will create a loss of power without a turbo/3"downpipe. is this correct? second, you mentioned a SW earlier. what is that?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

graphix3 said:


> this is why i love the tex  so helpful! ok so after a long conversation with the wife  turbo will not be in the near future :banghead: (she wants a new car first) so grey i will probably be doing the same as you and do a slow build. that being said exhaust will be first, followed by sri and intake. first question, what exhaust should I get? it would seem that i would use the above parts with a turbo if i buy the right parts (minus carbonio). i don't want to re-buy things if i don't have to, although it's my understanding that a 3" catback will create a loss of power without a turbo/3"downpipe. is this correct? second, you mentioned a SW earlier. what is that?


3" is to big for an NA application. I'd recomend eurojet exhaust. It's on the cheaper side and fits pretty nice, or if you live close to NLS josh does a nice setup that's comparable in price.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you guys have a contact in Cleveland that can flash the Rabbit. I now have a feeling its the Unitronic tune f'n with the electrical system. I want to switch to C2 93oct file asap


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I had dreams of 7200rpm revs and C2 SRIs..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

VWghost26 said:


> to the wheels or crank ?


wheel



RedRumGTI said:


> 3" is to big for an NA application. I'd recomend eurojet exhaust. It's on the cheaper side and fits pretty nice, or if you live close to NLS josh does a nice setup that's comparable in price.


Agreed. And :thumbup::thumbup: for Josh at NLS. 



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Do you guys have a contact in Cleveland that can flash the Rabbit. I now have a feeling its the Unitronic tune f'n with the electrical system. I want to switch to C2 93oct file asap


Too bad I don't have the stuff for it since that is where I am located. Unfortunately, no dealer in Cleveland area. Send in your ECU and we can get you taken care of. Quick turn around times! 



DriveVW4Life said:


> I had dreams of 7200rpm revs and C2 SRIs..


:laugh::laugh: You won't have to dream for much longer.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

New pics of assembled SRI are posted on C2's facebook


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

fitment on the car looks GREAT!


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

kiserhd said:


> New pics of assembled SRI are posted on C2's facebook


I had it in my hands today


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

mmmm looks good:thumbup:. I want this and the new turbo kit so bad but would likely only be able to do the sri.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like some filthy bastid con'd C2 into doing a 2.5 BT build.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kiserhd said:


> Looks like some filthy bastid con'd C2 into doing a 2.5 BT build.


I'm ok with this.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> I'm ok with this.


Me too, I just wish I was at home working on my car.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

saw the photos on facebook; so far so good.


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

sri mounted looks damn sexy  oh how i want. :heart:


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

RedRumGTI said:


> 3" is to big for an NA application. I'd recomend eurojet exhaust. It's on the cheaper side and fits pretty nice, or if you live close to NLS josh does a nice setup that's comparable in price.


just visited the site. the 2.5L exhaust sounded sexy, unfortunately I do not live close to them. NLS do you guys ship?? :wave:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we do ship. BUT we build exhaust and other custom bit per car. meaning we have to have the car here to do it....OR another car just like it, with the same parts so we know its built right.
if we can set something yup with another car, yes, we can do it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

*MSRP: $999*
-OEM fittment
-uses oem gaskets
-uses oem fuel rail
-all CAI will work on this because its the only SRI so far to keep the TB in the stock location!
-use this SRI and C2 sri software and 205whp is possible!


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

God i wish i wasn't getting dicked around so thoroughly by workmans comp. This would be shipping to me already


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good, guys. :thumbup:


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

Still brings a smile to my face when I push the gas!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

VeeeDubn said:


> Still brings a smile to my face when I push the gas!




*Just a reminder!* Our 2.5 EL Turbo Rabbit *AND* our EL kit will be on display at H2Oi!


----------



## graphix3 (May 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *Just a reminder!* Our 2.5 EL Turbo Rabbit *AND* our EL kit will be on display at H2Oi!


wish I was going to be there to see this 

cheers!!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

graphix3 said:


> wish I was going to be there to see this
> 
> cheers!!:beer:


Just found out there will be a few there for sale too. :thumbup:


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just found out there will be a few there for sale too. :thumbup:


wish i could see all this


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

Good meeting you all at h2o!


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

VeeeDubn said:


> Good meeting you all at h2o!


how did the 2.5 goodies look in person


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

prenne5050 said:


> how did the 2.5 goodies look in person


I would hope good since his car is the test mule for C2. :laugh:


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> I would hope good since his car is the test mule for C2. :laugh:


I'm talking about all the people that stopped by the Booth LOL


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

VeeeDubn said:


> I'm talking about all the people that stopped by the Booth LOL


haha oh my bad


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Just found out there will be a few there for sale too. :thumbup:


......and im still waiting for my el kit to ship that I ordered back at the end of august :facepalm:


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

No pichers of EL kit from h20 yet??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> ......and im still waiting for my el kit to ship that I ordered back at the end of august :facepalm:


We are very sorry for the delays... We would like to send you the kit with FREE shipping to offset the delays. :thumbup:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We are very sorry for the delays... We would like to send you the kit with FREE shipping to offset the delays. :thumbup:


That would help :beer:


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought the revised kit made more power than the old one? The old one worked fine with stock clutch, but the clutch couldn't hold the power from the new kit? How come the website still lists it at the same hp and torque. Did I miss something?


Peter


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, Teamzleep 
I agree with your post awhile back saying there should be a smaller turbo. I mean if were only gonna push say 10-12psi on like stage 2 then why use a such a large turbo? A smaller turbo is more than capable of 10psi. I have seen vids for the older c2 kits and the lag is pretty bad. Just look at this vid. Full boost is not until 4k rpm and these engines do not rev high so there isnt much room to be in boost until u get to higher speeds. Under normal driving this thing probably doesnt feel any quicker than an n/a since boost is so late. Im not trying to bash on anything and still appreciate that c2 released their kit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtFPf-DgnrE&feature=related


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Will a beetle engine cover still work on the stage 2 turbo?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes it will


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Earlskey said:


> Will a beetle engine cover still work on the stage 2 turbo?


if you have the oem mani, and valve cover, then yes.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> if you have the oem mani, and valve cover, then yes.


yeah i had the beetle cover on at h2o and sowo.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

sweet! I wish i knew c2 had a sale at h2o. I would have looked around. I'm going to hold off until the next sale or free shipping. I haven't gotten a quote on how much install would be.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Earlskey said:


> sweet! I wish i knew c2 had a sale at h2o. I would have looked around. I'm going to hold off until the next sale or free shipping. I haven't gotten a quote on how much install would be.


diy is free


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> diy is free


:what:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

most performance shops charge $80-120/hour, and it will be between 8-12 hours for the install.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we are $75 an hour.
stg1 kit is 8-10 hours. stage 2 kit is 11-12 hours plus fluids and pats


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> diy is free


^This


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

some people have skills in other areas in life, so a shop is a must for thoses guys, and we will be ready to help them out on installs. We also have REdone a lot of DIY'rs cars because of incorrcet installs. saw a terrible on this past weekend where the car was so wrong and nearly ready to explode the motor. they asked us to check codes and look over things. was so bad we said it shouldn't be driven till it was redone correctly. somethings for some people should be left to the pros.


----------

